#ubuntustudio 2010-07-05
<Traveler3> hi1
<Traveler3> how do i re-install ubuntu studio?
<holstein> did you get that sorted out Traveler3 ?
<holstein> rlameiro in in the HOUSE !! :)
<rlameiro> holstein: yo!!!
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-06
<Olivier1> hello :)
<holstein> Olivier2: :)
<Olivier2> I've tried to install the latest Ubuntu Studio 10.04 on my ASUS G60J Laptop...
<holstein> AH
<holstein> how did it go?
<Olivier2> But at the beginning of the installation the network card is not recognised.
<Olivier2> I'd previously installed a Lucid and the network card was perfectly recognized.
<holstein> well
<Olivier2> What can I do to solve this ? Thanks
<holstein> one easy way
<holstein> just install lucid
<holstein> and add what you want to it
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> im not sure what is going on
<holstein> are you in front of it right now?
<holstein> the gnome network manager is not installed by default in ubuntustudio
<holstein> it could be that simple
<holstein> probably is that simple
<holstein> you should try that before you go and reinstall
<Olivier2> No... I've try to do what U've just said... so I'm in front of The Vanilla Lucid on which I've install the US desktop, now...
<holstein> you dont need to reinstall to get ubuntustudio
<holstein> in the future
<holstein> :)
<holstein> Olivier2: so you have lucid vanilla
<holstein> and ubuntustudio dual booting?
<Olivier2> I'm fuzzy... sorry...
<Olivier2> In fact...
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> im quite positive that is the issue
<holstein> if you need to get wireless working in the stock ubuntustudio installation
<Olivier2> I'm trying to use a RT kernel on a Lucid.
<holstein> you can plug into ethernet
<holstein> wired
<holstein> and install nm-applet
<holstein> OR use the ubuntustudio installation DVD as a repostitory
<holstein> and install the nma-applet from there
<holstein> Olivier2: i would suggest
<holstein> try the generic kernel
<holstein> first
<Olivier2> I've done it...but on vanilla it's not working good.
<holstein> in what way?
<holstein> are you using JACK?
<Olivier2> yes
<holstein> what latency are you going for?
<holstein> if your playing a software synth
<holstein> or doing real-time effects processing
<holstein> you need lower latency
<holstein> otherwise, something like 20ms or so should be fine
<Olivier2> My latency is only 69...
<holstein> hell, even 60
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats fine for 99% of what most folks do
<holstein> anyways
<Olivier2> I want to use 4 instances of puredata at the same time
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> or search linux-rt
<Olivier2> With the noRT kernel it work but the is some Xruns
<holstein> from where ever you install
<holstein> after you get the network up and running
<holstein> and check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> Olivier2: what audio device are you using?
<Olivier2> A firewire Presonus Firepod
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats what i got :)
<holstein> yeah, i get 2.9 ms
<holstein> with the RT kernel
<holstein> pretty stable
<Olivier2> Whaouu
<holstein> i have different profiles
<holstein> for mixing i set it at 90ms
<Olivier2> I have the 2.6.31-11-rt and I red that there are probleme with file syteme 2.6.32 on Lucid... that's why I'm tryying to install US
<Olivier2> <2.6.32 sorry
<holstein> id have to look
<holstein> i got a stock karmic install
<holstein> that i added studio packages to
<holstein> and upgraded to lucid
<holstein> and a couple test machine
<holstein> one with maverick
<holstein> and one with a stock ubuntustdio lucid install
<holstein> all of them are stable
<holstein> WELL the maverick not so much
<holstein> but thats to be expected
<holstein> Olivier2: i have ext4
<holstein> and an ext2 partion i track to
<holstein> Olivier2: whatever problems may or may not be in ubuntu, will be in ubuntustudio as well
<holstein> they are the same thing
<holstein> if there is a file system issue
<holstein> it will be in both
<holstein> the biggest difference
<holstein> and issue most folks have
<holstein> is the gnome network manager not being used in ubuntustudio
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-07
<epsmith> Hey all.  I have a fresh install of studio 9.1 and want to fully ugrade to 10.04 anyone now a good document that instructs how to do this
<holstein> hey epsmith
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> you just run the update manager
<epsmith> hi holstein
<holstein> system - administration - update manager
<holstein> you should have an 'alert' at the top
<holstein> that says 'distrobution update available'
<holstein> or something like that
<holstein> if not
<holstein> in the update-manager window
<holstein> there is a settings button
<epsmith> ok.  I didn't know if it needed a cli upgrade with apt-get or not.  Will the update manager pick up the change to the /etc/apt/sources.list for the studio stuff?
<holstein> epsmith: that depends
<holstein> do you have a lot of custom repos?
<epsmith> nope.  its a fresh ubuntu install.  I haven't even activated the backports
<holstein> either way
<holstein> the end result is going to be the same
<holstein> and if your mostly default you *should* have no problems
<holstein> you do have to answer a few questions along the way
<holstein> and it takes quite a while
<epsmith> ok good.  should I turn on backports and canonical?
<holstein> BUT i ran about 4 upgrades
<holstein> and all went well
<holstein> epsmith: you shouldnt need to enable anything extra
<holstein> i would just run it
<epsmith> ok.  well I'm updating 9.1 to current right now and then will do the upgrade to 10.4 before I go to bed.
<holstein> you'll be migrating to new repos anyways
<epsmith> thanks for your help holstein
<epsmith> later man
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> good luck :)
<zus> hey holstein
<Traveler5> how do i get better connections over wifi?
<Traveler5> are there better drivers for my linksys wifi adapter?
<Traveler5> is ubuntu un supported?
<xuco> hi all!
<xuco> this is the final XAG event program -> http://gpul.org/?q=node/122
<xuco> excuse me for the spam
<xuco> i hope you can attend
<Traveler5> is there a better wifi driver then the one i have? rt2500?
<Traveler5> are there better drivers for my linksys wifi ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-08
<tuizim> Hi, can anyone explain me how i can select one single channel in a stereo track for editing purposes in Audacity?
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-09
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> I do music composition as a hobby
<Agu10> but I like to use professional or semi-pro tools
<Agu10> is it OK with the programs I can find for linux?
<Agu10> or do I need Windows?
<Agu10> and can I run some programs in Wine and connect / sync them with the ones on ubuntu?
<Blank__> Agu10, depends... i've never done composition myself
<Agu10> ok
<Blank__> i'm probably not the best person to help, but considering no one else seems to be saying anything...
<Agu10> why do most people use a Mac for this stuff?
<Blank__> you might be able to use something like rosegarden or muse
<Agu10> ok
<Blank__> Agu10, presumably because of the amount of programs available for it
<Blank__> i personally think there's an underlying psychological trend towards mac amongst creative types, whether people know it or not
<Agu10> aren't there more for windows?
<Blank__> subtle marketing and of course, jobs' reality distortion field
<Blank__> there might be, but people associate cost with quality
<Blank__> and mac has that kind of "quality" in spades
<Agu10> I've heard people saying "garage band" is really good
<Agu10> :S
<Blank__> yeah... no
<Agu10> I personally don't know about mac
<Blank__> garage band is fine for simple stuff (or so i've heard), but you'll never catch me using it
<Agu10> but even professional artists prefer to use macs
<Agu10> on the other hand, I don't see why the competition will refuse to make pritty designs, as apple does
<Blank__> i'm also guessing that they like to make themselves look contemporary and sophisticated by using apple's stuff
<Agu10> mm
<Agu10> I have an ipod touch :)
<Agu10> that's all I have from apple
<Blank__> unfortunately apple have a very good design team - their whole ideology revolves around sugar coating things
<Blank__> then charging exorbitant prices for them
<Agu10> yes, that's ok, but I don't understand why they're the only ones who achieve something eye-candy
<Blank__> i guess you could say that different people gravitate towards different platforms... as such the focus of each is different
<Agu10> yes
<Agu10> I think it's like having jewels
<Blank__> linux isn't really about eyecandy as much as it is about functionality; that scares some people away
<Agu10> it's the feeling it gives them of having something really expensive and pritty
<Agu10> and that everybody values it in some way
<Blank__> (often "functionality" includes trying to get things working at all, regardless of the platform)
<Blank__> exactly
<Agu10> I sometimes start to feel like that
<Blank__> that's why proprietary software is so successful - it has an intrinsic value, least of all in cost
<Agu10> but then I think: what a stupid thing
<Agu10> for example, I have a friend that likes to buy games, even if he's not going to play them
<Blank__> hmm...
<Agu10> because he claims it 'feels good'
<Blank__> consumerism
<Agu10> yes.
<Agu10> but that only happens when you have too much money to spend
<Agu10> that's why you don't see many macs here
<Agu10> but you get to see many in europe, for example
<Agu10> there's a lot of Ipad Ads on the streets in germany, but really a lot
<Agu10> from little ads in the subway, to big buildings with an ipad picture
<Blank__> that's one major factor... advertising
<Agu10> while there aren't any here, in Argentina
<Blank__> for the most part anything else isn't heard of
<Agu10> noone has seen an ipad in a store here
<Blank__> so people are bombarded with ads, and that sets up a trend in their mind...
<Blank__> i'm sure a lot of people would like to know about alternatives but just don't bother to research
<Agu10> and those ads don't even say anything about it. it's just a picture of a futuristic device that's a touch screen
<Agu10> and it shows the ipad using Youtube and facebook
<Agu10> Blank__, yeah
<Blank__> i also can't stand touch-only devices.. give me my keyboard :o
<Blank__> on screen things are no replacement to buttons in my opinion
<Agu10> I wanted to buy the iphone because it has a lot of users, which would allow me to code cool stuff for it
<Blank__> tide's turning in that regard
<Agu10> but then I realized of the closeness of it. don't have a mac to code for it
<Blank__> yeah, i always found that requirement ridiculous
<Agu10> yes
<Agu10> now I'm looking into android
<Agu10> specially nexus one, but I'm waiting for nexus two, or something
<Blank__> the thing about android is that it's not perfect, but it's really gaining market share right now
<Agu10> I'm trying to run osx in vmware at the moment LOL
<Blank__> and that in itself is a downfall; older devices get left behind when new software comes out
<Agu10> yes
<Agu10> and it's based on linux
<Agu10> and it has a lot of open source community support
<Blank__> i like to think of that as a win for the community :p
<Agu10> but I want to buy the google cellphone, because it's the official one, and the one to get the latest updates of firmware and everything
<Blank__> i think something that fuelled the uptake of android was the fact that the iphone was locked into at&t
<Blank__> people wanted something similar, on their own provider
<Agu10> Blank__, I believe Google is taking advantage of OS community against Microsoft
<Blank__> Agu10, good on them :p
<Agu10> Blank__, well, there's no AT&T here
<Blank__> yeah... i think i meant the US
<tucemiux> oh wow, we have visitors today
<Blank__> that's where it's most popular so far
<Agu10> but carriers would charge ridiculous prices for the iphone anyways
<Agu10> more than buying it unlocked
<Blank__> unfortunately android isn't very widely known here in australia, where there's about 40 iphones to every android phone
<tucemiux> my next phone is going to be an android phone, that's for surely
<Agu10> Blank__, it's very popular here anyways
<Blank__> in fact, probably closer to 400
<Blank__> when i got my G1 about a year ago, the shop i was at had sold just one before mine
<Blank__> but they were shuffling iphones out the door every day
<Blank__> the funniest thing i've noticed though, is that sometimes people stop and ask me about my phone when i'm on the train for instance
<Blank__> almost everyone i talk to agrees about apple being too restrictive
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> where can I find a puredata irc?
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> I'm trying pure data, but it doesn't make any sound
<Agu10> I can still watch videos with sound, and hydrogen works fine too
<Agu10> I have sound on every other program I trieda, except pure data
<Agu10> what should I do?
<eggandchips>  i want to install rakarrack on my opensuse kde 11.2.  i have tried before and always run into difficulties with JACK etc. What is the best way to get rakarrack going
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-10
<Caelte> hi
<holstein> Caelte: hello
<Caelte> is there anyway to stop the system from using my browsers proxy settings?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im not sure about that
<holstein> you might want to try #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> you use a proxy?
<holstein> and you want just the browser to bypass it?
<Caelte> well I run a proxy in my browser for surfing
<Caelte> but the whole system seems to use the proxy
<holstein> thats not working for you?
<holstein> again, im really not sure
<holstein> but
<Caelte> so my system doesn't access the internet properly because it's a password protected proxy
<holstein> i was thining you would have to set that system wide
<holstein> and if you used a browser plugin
<holstein> foxyproxy?
<Caelte> I just want to surf with some anonymity
<holstein> that would be only the browser
<Caelte> switch proxy for chrome, but the same idea as foxy
<Caelte> and yes, you would think it would only change the browser but it changes system wide
<holstein> have you tried it in firefox?
<Caelte> no
<holstein> im wondering if that not just the way chrome does it
<Caelte> I don't use firefox
<holstein> yeah, me neither
<holstein> might be worth a try in the spirit of trouble shooting
<Caelte> I'll try the beginner channel, thanks holstein
<rebirth> i am having trouble installing ubuntu studio. i've downloaded the iso and mounted it with gmount, but i can't figure out what to do next
<rebirth> do i  need to boot from a cd to install?
<brianmc> What would be the best tool in UbuntuStudio to guess at beats per min from acoustic guitar+vocals?
<ScottL> brianmc, you could use a metrenome
 * brianmc runs screaming in horror as he is reminded of Bowie's Laughing Gnome
<ScottL> brianmc, a metronome reminds you of Bowie's Laughing Gnome ?
<brianmc> Go listen to it, there's a bit in the lyrics... "What's that noise?" "It's Fred, he's a metro-Gnome"
<ScottL> ah, lol, i'll have to do that :)
<Zeu5> hi there, i am having a busload of problems using camtasia in windows. i am thinking of trying out video recording in ubuntu. i already am running ubuntu but i came across this ubuntu studio. i am doing e learning videos for my programmin class of students. i just want to add my voice over the video itself should i get ubuntu studio? or i jus need to install a few software in my current ubuntu?
<Zeu5> anyone?
<rlameiro> Zeu5: hi
<Zeu5> anyone?
<Zeu5> rlameiro:  hi
<rlameiro> well, do you want to do screen cast?
<Zeu5> rlameiro: is tat the actual term?
<Zeu5> basically i am teaching php and mysql to 19-21 yr olds
<rlameiro> ok, but you record the video fron the desktop right?
<Zeu5> rlameiro: camtasia was vv nice to use but its windows and i had a HUGE problem getting my sound to work.
<Zeu5> rlameiro: yes
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> well, once you recrd your video
<rlameiro> you can use Xjadeo + Ardour
<Zeu5> rlameiro:  i am willing to consider ubuntu solutions came across ubuntustudio hence popped in here to seek advice
<rlameiro> ardour is a multitrack audio recorderrecorder
<Zeu5> rlameiro: are u saying i do not need to install ubuntu studio per se? but simply install xjadeo + ardour on my standard ubuntu 10.0.4?
<rlameiro> xjadeo is a video only player, it wont play audio, the main objective is to use it for after adding audio
<rlameiro> it syncronizes using the jack transport
<rlameiro> well, thecnically yes :D
<rlameiro> you dont need
<rlameiro> but ubuntustudio, do have all you need for this setup
<Zeu5> rlameiro: sorry i have only ever used camtasia i am a super noob. infact i only used ubuntu for less than 2 months so far
<rlameiro> also, you just need to install ubuntustudio metapackages to have ubuntustudio, you dont need to do a full install
<rlameiro> ahh, ok
<tucemiux> how do you guys recommend I add audio to a video I created?  I want to record my voice over it and then add background music
<rlameiro> wait, i remeber to see some ultra cool software a la camstasia
<rlameiro> give me 5 minutes to search it up
<Zeu5> rlameiro: thanks!
<rlameiro> tucemiux: read what i said before
<Zeu5> tucemiux: think its xjadeo + ardour. in case you just logged in and cannot see the previous few sentences
<Zeu5> rlameiro:  i am looking at xjadeo and ardour.. guess i still dunno how it works until i download and try
<rlameiro> well, they are quite powerfull tools, so it will need some time to get to know them good
<tucemiux> Zeu5, i would just add the metapackage and youll have ubuntustudio on your machine, remember once you upgrade you will no longer have ubuntu, you will have ubuntustudio
<Zeu5> rlameiro: any luck with that camtasia equivalent?
<tucemiux> Zeu5, getting the sound appz  to work is going to be a PITA with ubuntu, that's why i use ubuntustudio
<rlameiro> Zeu5: still searching
<Zeu5> tucemiux: oh no.. :( i am not sure if my laptop is powerful enough
<rlameiro> you can leave the ubuntustudio artwiork and desktop if you want to stay with the same
<Zeu5> tucemiux: i usually just my ubuntu for programming purposes
<rlameiro> if it runs ubuntu, it runs ubuntustudio
<tucemiux> Zeu5, your laptop is powerful enough, I used to run ubuntustudio with a PIII laptop, and if your machine is still not powerful enough then you can try the real time kernel
<Zeu5> rlameiro: tucemiux i only need to be able to do what rlameiro says is a screencast
<Zeu5> tucemiux: i guess mine is powerful enough. but does that mean i need to ubuntu to switch to ubuntustudio? and anyway i do not need graphics editing.. i already have GIMP and i barely used it
<Zeu5> *uninstall ubuntu to switch to ubuntustudio
<rlameiro> well, then you dont need to install ubuntustudio
<rlameiro> they use the same repositoriew
<rlameiro> *repositories
<tucemiux> Zeu5, if you can get the audio to work on plain ubuntu and it records really good then you should be good
<Zeu5> tucemiux: u are saying in case i have a PITA getting the audio to work then i shd consider installing ubuntustudio?
<tucemiux> Zeu5, you dont need to uninstall ubuntu, remember ubuntustudio = ubuntu + "Audio+Video that works out of the box"
<Zeu5> tucemiux: i see..
<tucemiux> Zeu5, exactly
<Zeu5> tucemiux: in tat case, why dont i just install the audio and video components separately?
<rlameiro> Zeu5: FINALLY
<tucemiux> Zeu5, sure, install the applications and try them on ubuntu
<rlameiro> found it
<rlameiro> http://www.ws4gl.org/
<rlameiro> check the videos to look at the features
<Zeu5> thanks rlameiro
<rlameiro> Zeu5: http://www.ws4gl.org/webcamstudio-demos
<rlameiro> Zeu5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoXtcaWwsP0&feature=player_embedded
<rlameiro> this is very nice demo
<tucemiux> rlameiro, so if I want to add my voice and a soundtrack on the background I should mix the sound in ardour and then add the sound to the video app?? how do you synchronize the audio to the video?
<rlameiro> you use xjadeo for it
<rlameiro> xjadeo is a video player tha is synced using the jack transport
<rlameiro> you need to set the timing on ardour to jack
<rlameiro> and then when you play start on ardour, the video will start etc
<rlameiro> after that, you can join audio and video using ffmpeg or something like that
<rlameiro> or openshot
<rlameiro> or some vidoe editor
<rlameiro> *video
<Zeu5> rlameiro: saw this comment in the youtube video.  It's using﻿ Java and a lot of it. If you are running intensive stuff like CompizFusion, this is not helping. If you are doing this plus have less than a Intel Dual Core CPU system...it's going to be VERRRRY slow.
<tucemiux> rlameiro, is there an app that will allow me to play a video and I can record my voice while the video is playing?
<rlameiro> well, maybe
<rlameiro> tucemiux: dont know
<rlameiro> but this is a very good way
<rlameiro> xjadeo is made for this
<rlameiro> you can use qtractor if you like
<tucemiux> rlameiro, if I could find an app that will allow me to play the video and I could describe what's going on I could just add sound with kino but i guess I'll leave this little project for later
<rlameiro> Zeu5: well, its possible
<rlameiro> i tried it, but I do have a dualcore :D
<tucemiux> Zeu5, are you going to post your videos on youtube?
<Zeu5> sounds scary. i am not sure if ishd use it
<Zeu5> tucemiux: well tat is the easiest way for my students to access the videos
<rlameiro> well, gtk record desktop, wil record your mic if you want
<Zeu5> some of them would like to access the videos at home so ..
<rlameiro> but it will do so, at the same time you are recording the video
<Zeu5> camtasia studio makes it very easy to edit the video and produce in various formats
<Zeu5> i am not sure if gtkrecordMydesktop is also that user friendly..
<rlameiro> Zeu5: yes, i am sure it is nice
<Zeu5> rlameiro: have you personally tried gtk recordMydesktop?
<rlameiro> but, the xjadeo + Ardour is a professional setup, contrary to camstasia...
<rlameiro> yes
<rlameiro> its a simple desktop recorder
<rlameiro> you press the button "record" and  it starts recording
<rlameiro> simple like that
<rlameiro> cant be easier
<Zeu5> rlameiro: i am not a professional i am a normal user. i saw the screenshots of ardour.. vv scarey.. so many knobs and settings to change
<rlameiro> Zeu5: yes i know that
<tucemiux> Zeu5, you use recordMyDesktop to create the video -- that's what I have right now, I have a video but no audio THEN you add the audio to it.  The trick is to convert the format of your video to a format you can edit it, once you choose your poison you can format the video so that you can edit the video with whatever app you want
<rlameiro> I did said it is a powerfull tool
<Zeu5> rlameiro: in tat case the webcamstudio and the gtk recordMydeskTop are basically the same thing ?
<rlameiro> no no
<rlameiro> webcamstudio integrates a lot of stuff inside
<rlameiro> you can streem the video live with it
<Zeu5> rlameiro: i see. i dont have to do that though. ha.
<rlameiro> its lot powerfull, but maybe CPU hungry too
<rlameiro> Zeu5: what did you did on camstasia
<rlameiro> can you explain me the steps
<rlameiro> maybe there is a simple way
<Zeu5> rlameiro: first select the area of the screen to record. usually tat s the entire screen
<Zeu5> rlameiro: then i will demonstrate how to do simple php programming based on the assignments given to teh students.
<Zeu5> after tat i used camtasia's own smart pan and zoom.. they have this cool way of zooming in at any point in the video and it stays sharp
<Zeu5> once done, i can cut away any portion of the recording to make the pacing of the whole video better.
<rlameiro> Zeu5: i think you can use that zoom thing on linux, using acessibility tools
<rlameiro> but you do that speaking at the same time?
<Zeu5> i can add in captions below the videos
<rlameiro> well, then you just need GTK record desktop
<rlameiro> and then a Video editor
<Zeu5> rlameiro:  so far i have done it without speaking. ii have to do it now cause some want to hear the instructions
<rlameiro> like openshot or pitivi
<Zeu5> camtasia would have allowed me to do audio as well, but something screwed up and i am not sure what
<Zeu5> so i just need gtk recordmydesktop AND openshot?
<rlameiro> well, there is magnifier software for linux
<Zeu5> is audio taken care of?
<rlameiro> you can use it to magnify parts of the screen
<rlameiro> gtkrecordmy desktop, record audio as well
<rlameiro> Zeu5: install gtk record my desktop from the software center and try it
<rlameiro> Zeu5: the name is gtk-recordmydesktop
<rlameiro> you can also select windows and stuff
<rlameiro> i am installing it too now
<Zeu5> rlameiro: so its just gtkrecordmydesktop and one of (openshot OR pitivit)
<rlameiro> yes
<rlameiro> for the magnifier
<rlameiro> i am not sure what would do that
<rlameiro> i will search for it now
<rlameiro> Zeu5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1333955/out.ogv
<rlameiro> little test i made just now
<brianmc> Zeu5, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-video ubuntustudio-audio
<Zeu5> whoa rlameiro  that is cool..
<rlameiro> Zeu5: yep
<Zeu5> rlameiro:  except for the pan and zoom in camtasia, this looks pretty darn good
<rlameiro> you can use ORCA
<Zeu5> brianmc: what will ubuntustudio-video and audio  install?
<brianmc> Well, if you search for them in synaptic you'll see the full package list.
<rlameiro> Zeu5: it will install the various software that come by default on ubuntustudio
<brianmc> For what you're wanting to do, you'll be able to use a video editor which is synched with audio via JACK, and can be mucked about with in Ardour
<Zeu5> rlameiro, brianmc : god.. i am so overwhelmed by choices. i even spent last 15 mins trying to see which of openshot or pitivi i shd use.
<Zeu5> can any of you guys kindly point to a simple solution for me?
<Zeu5> i am just goin to take it and run with it.
<Zeu5> so far, i understand i ve the following choices:
<Zeu5> 1) sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-video ubuntustudio-audio though not sure what apps i am supposed to use affter installing
<Zeu5> 2) install gtk recordmydesktop and openshot or pitivi (though not sure if audio editing is possible?)
<rlameiro> sorry
<rlameiro> i was playing with orca and had some problems :D
 * brianmc is firing up Kino to see if it is usable
<Zeu5> i just read this article http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntustudio-video so does this mean i canot use recordmydektop? and use something else?
<Zeu5> provided i install ubuntustudio-video
<rlameiro> no
<rlameiro> there is no screen recorder on the packages
<rlameiro> you will need to install gtk recordmydesktop also
<Zeu5> rlameiro: oh i see.
<Zeu5> rlameiro: so in summary wat shd i do? follow brianmc 's suggestions and then install gtkrecordmydesktop and use that for recording?
<rlameiro> well, that 2 packages will give you a lot of software to fiddle :D
<rlameiro> but in a nutshell, yes
<brianmc> Effectively, what you'd do is use a tool you know to capture the video, then use the Jack transport (& Patchage) to dub in your audio
<Zeu5> rlameiro: sorry if i sound a bit pushy or obnoxious. i want to sound as polite as i can but i really need to ask this
<rlameiro> go for it Zeu5
<Zeu5> after installin the 2 packages and recordmydesktop, what app should i use for pan zoom effects? caption adding? and syncing the video correctly with a audio track? and recording audio tracks
<rlameiro> for the zoom
<brianmc> I assume if you're doing desktop capture you end up with videos that need hacked. It's then just a matter of recording the audio and, say, importing it to Kino containing edited video, and export to desired format
<rlameiro> i am looking at it at the momet
<rlameiro> for the captions and stuff
<brianmc> IIRC Kino can do subtitles
<rlameiro> well, use openshot
<rlameiro> brianmc: kino is for DV video
<brianmc> Yes, but convenient for many other things
<rlameiro> and you need to render everything  everytime you modify something
<Zeu5> so the process is like this recordmydesktop to capture my screen
<rlameiro> not a good idea
<Zeu5> then to capture my audio?
<rlameiro> the audio is captured at the same time as the video
<Zeu5> oh okie
<Zeu5> so recordmydesktop for both audio, video
<rlameiro> yes
<Zeu5> openshot to edit the video
<rlameiro> then import the clip to openshot and do with it wathebver you want :D
<Zeu5> then wat about this Jack transport (& Patchage) to dub in your audio that brianmc  recommended?
<rlameiro> that is the first option i gave you, he just explained it a little more technical :D
<rlameiro> for the video editing part
<rlameiro> i am not an expert
<rlameiro> you should try more options really
<rlameiro> not all do everything
<rlameiro> so maybe try beetween kino, openshot, pitivi
<rlameiro> etc
<brianmc> first and last are in the ubuntustudio-video metapackage
<rlameiro> I also ear about kdeenlive
<rlameiro> Zeu5: for the panning and zoom
<rlameiro> you should read about orca and try it out
<rlameiro> it has some nice features, but i can't tell you for sure if it is what you need
<Zeu5> i think i am going to go with openshot. i think iit has zooming
<Zeu5> thanks guys.. really appreciate aeverything
<Dustin_> hello, i just installed ubuntu studio and i am trying to get onto a wireless network
<ScottL> Dustin_, ubuntu studio comes with gnome-network-admin by default, problem is that it has the disable_gui patch applied
<ScottL> Dustin_, however, network-manager is included on the ubuntu studio dvd
<ScottL> Dustin_, do you know how to enable the dvd as a repository?
<ScottL> Dustin_, this page shows you how about the cd (or dvd) as repository https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD
<ScottL> once you have enabled the dvd as repository you need to Refresh you applications list (because you enable a new repository and don't know about which applications it offers until you Refresh the list)
<ScottL> and then you can enable network-manager
<ScottL> network-manager is the default network manager for ubuntu desktop and should work
<Dustin_> ScottL: ok thanks let me try that
<ScottL> Dustin_, sure, i'll be on and off for a while and i'll keep checking this channel, if you have troubles again, ask, and idle in channel for a while
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-11
<Dustin_> ScottL: i got network manager and managed to connect to the network, but it keeps disconnected and reconnecting me about every 10 seconds
<ScottL> Dustin_, hmmm, that i'm not so sure about, you might ask around on #ubuntu
<ScottL> Dustin_, i use a wired connection and plug into a router so it handles DHCP and i don't need to configure gnome-network-admin so it already works for me
<ScottL> therefore i don't know much about network-manager except how to get a ubuntu studio installation to install it
<ScottL> you can also try the application wicd if you can manage a network connection at all
<rebirth> i forgot to click to include the ubuntu studio software when i installed. is there anyway to install it all at once now?
<holstein>  hey rebirth
<holstein> there are a few meta packages
<holstein> if you go to synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you should see them, and be able to read about them
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you can do sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> the packages are listed there
<rebirth> thanks
<holstein> :)
<rebirth> ubottu: this is ubuntu studio, just not with any of the software, that is different than vanilla ubuntu no?
<holstein> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<rebirth> i see
<holstein> rebirth: the packages are all the same
<holstein> same repos
<holstein> i did it that way
<holstein> last time i installed
<holstein> i was installing maverick to test
<holstein> and the installer was failing
<holstein> SO i waited and installed the meta-packages later
<rebirth> i think i will just install them one by one and get to know them that way
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you doing audio?
<holstein> mostly?
<rebirth> yeah
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> theres a must-haves section there
<holstein> JACK is the trick
<holstein> have you used JACK yet?
<rebirth> is Ardour better than Audacity?
<rebirth> no
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think it is
<holstein> but they are really just different
<rebirth> oh yeah.. Ardour is more of a sequencer i guess
<rebirth> i'm going to install that one
<holstein> you might be interested in http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<holstein> theres an IRC channel too
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> ardour doesnt do MIDI yet
<holstein> it will very soon :)
<holstein> ardour is more of a multitrack DAW
<holstein> and ardour is more for editing a single audio file
<holstein> you can use both for either though
<rebirth> you mean audacity is more for editing a single audio file?
<holstein> i call audacity a gateway drug :)
<holstein> rebirth: YEHA
<holstein> yeah*
<holstein> woops
<holstein> and audacity is more for editing a single audio file**
<rebirth> i'm just going to be recording some accoustic guitar and vocals, but i may want to add software instrument tracks alter
<holstein> ^^
<rebirth> later*
<holstein> i say, go with what works at first
<holstein> audacity is easy
<holstein> but JACK + ardour
<rebirth> i need to learn about JACK
<holstein> is quite full featured
<holstein> jack is great
<holstein> you got it installed?
<rebirth> no
<rebirth> *doing now*
<holstein> apt-get it if you want
<holstein> and i'll try and help you get it running
<rebirth> sudo apt-get jack?
<rebirth> (i'm pretty new to linux in general)
<holstein> no worries
 * holstein looking
<holstein> i think you need jackd
<holstein> try
<holstein> sudo apt-get install jackd
<holstein> YEAH
<holstein> thats it
<rebirth> done
<holstein> cool
<holstein> SO
<holstein> in the audio section
<holstein> you should see jack control?
<holstein> or qjackctl
<rebirth> launched it
<holstein> cool
<holstein> look at
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> so we can talk about the screenshots
<holstein> and i know we are looking at the same thing :)
<holstein> you should see the very first picture
<holstein> thats what should launch
<holstein> thats qjackctl
<holstein> "jack control"
<holstein> this is kind of a GUI front-end to run JACK
<rebirth> yeah
<holstein> SO
<holstein> click on 'set-up'
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> that should get you to the 2nd picture
<holstein> on that link
<holstein> rebirth: is this your internal soundcard?
<rebirth> no i'm using an maudio ozone
<holstein> do you have an external interface?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> USB right?
<rebirth> yup
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run lsusb
<holstein> and see if you see it there
<rebirth> i see it
<rebirth> it's been working for playing music in amarok so far
<holstein> AH
<holstein> good :)
<holstein> that means it should work with JACK then
<holstein> SO
<holstein> in that setup window
<holstein> you see the driver section
<holstein> that should already be set to alsa
<holstein> the entry for 'interface'
<rebirth> ahh yes
<holstein> to the right of hw:0 or whatever
<holstein> theres a little dropdown menu
<holstein> you should look there
<holstein> and see if you seed the ozone
<holstein> if you dont
<holstein> we might have to get some more advanced techs in here ;)
<rebirth> wait, the drop down menu next to interface or the > next to it?
<holstein> the ">"
<holstein> but look in both
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i have a firewire interface
<holstein> and its different
<rebirth> fyi, in amarak the audio settings are set to "pulse audio"
<rebirth> that seemed to make it work
<holstein> still should work with JACK
<holstein> AFAIK
<rebirth> i have the options: "hw: 0" "plughw: 0" "/dev/audio" and "dev/dsp"
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> well, you could just try them all
<holstein> and see if one is the ozone
<holstein> but i think it would say
<rebirth> it's set to default now
<holstein> i have an maudio transit
<holstein> and it says in the '>' menu
<holstein> maudio something obvious
<rebirth> oh, in the > menu it says ozone!
<rebirth> as "hw:1"
<holstein> AH
<holstein> that should be it then
 * holstein is google-ing
<holstein> it looks like the ozone should work fine
<holstein> SO
<holstein> now you got the driver and device chosen
<holstein> there are a couple other settings there
<rebirth> alsa is the driver right?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats the one you should try first
<holstein> do you have the real time kernel?
<rebirth> ermm
<holstein> run uname -a
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> it'll say -RT or -generic somewhere
<rebirth> rt
<holstein> cool
<holstein> theres a realtime checkbox
<holstein> you can check that
<rebirth> what does that mean exactly?
<holstein> if its unchecked
<holstein> realtime?
<rebirth> yeah
<holstein> just priority
<holstein> can help you get lower latency
<holstein> SAY
<holstein> you got you guitar plugged in
<holstein> and you want effects
<rebirth> realtime is checked already
<rebirth> will mic work?
<holstein> there could be a couple miliseconds
<holstein> between when you hit the string
<rebirth> oh i see
<holstein> and when you hear the effected sound
<holstein> the RT stuff can help
<rebirth> cool
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you see frames/period
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<rebirth> it says my latency is 46.4 msecs btw
<holstein> those are the settings that we tweak
<holstein> usually
<rebirth> yeah i see em
<holstein> if you change those
<holstein> you'll see the latency change
<holstein> you dont need to go crazy with the settings
<holstein> i would leave it at 46 for now
<holstein> and just know that you can tweak if you need lower latency
<rebirth> which?
<holstein> 46.4 ms
<holstein> just what you got
<rebirth> oh gotcha
<holstein> whatever the settings are
<holstein> SO, hit OK
<holstein> and then close that or whatever
<holstein> and go back to the main qjack panel
<holstein> and hit start
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> and see if it runs :)
<rebirth> uh oh error
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> hehe
<rebirth> could not connect to JACK server as client
<holstein> SO
<holstein> close qjack
<holstein> open a terminal and run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and try starting it again
<rebirth> no error this time
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so hit the stop button
<holstein> and close that
<holstein> and lets check some permissions
<holstein> run sudo adduser rebirth audio
<holstein> OR
<holstein> whatever your username is ^^^
<rebirth> uh, i was playing music in amarok and after i quit jack it started playing agian but it was all distored lol
<holstein> the user your logged in as
<holstein> lol
<holstein> yeah, pulse-to-JACK
<holstein> thats a whole different thing
<holstein> it can be done though
<holstein> i just havnet really needed it
<rebirth> so i'll need to reconfigure amarok to use jack also?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> for now
<rebirth> ok let me do the last step
<holstein> think of JACK as a patchbay
<holstein> and something that you dont really use casually
<rebirth> it says i'm already a member of audio
<holstein> dammit
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> its a permissions issue
<holstein> because it runs sudo
<holstein> rebirth: did you add yourself to that group after install?
<rebirth> never ran that command before
<holstein> i thought ubuntu just came that way
<holstein> hmmm
<rebirth> if i want to be a member of that group than what's the problem?
<holstein> if you already are, then its something else
<holstein> rebirth: do me a favour
<holstein> log out and back in
<rebirth> reboot?
<holstein> you can if you want
<holstein> but just logging out will do
<holstein> just in case
<rebirth> ok brb
<rebirth> holstein: i am back
<holstein> rebirth: try qjack again
<holstein> as a normal user
<holstein> and see if it starts
<holstein> without error
<rebirth> sorry, how do i do that again?
<holstein> lauch jack control
<holstein> and hit the start button
<rebirth> no didn't start
<holstein> hmmm
<rebirth> can i leave the group and rejoin it?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but you dont need to
<rebirth> i was wondering if that would fix it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you'll have to log out again BUT
<holstein> add yourself to the disk group
<holstein> sudo adduser *you* disk
<holstein> maybe that is needed to access USB devices
<rebirth> do that now?
<holstein> yeah
<rebirth> sudo adduser <username> disk
<holstein> its not going to hurt anything either way
<holstein> my USB device just worked
<holstein> but i had already added myself to the disk group
<rebirth> done.
<holstein> try it again
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> and then you can logout
<holstein> if it fails
<holstein> and back in
<rebirth> failed
<rebirth> ok brb againm
<rebirth> holstein: still failed :-(
<holstein> dammit
<holstein> well
<holstein> run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and let me show you something
<holstein> and you can go to #jack
<holstein> or try here again
<holstein> sometime tomorrow maybe
<holstein> when smarter folk are around
<holstein> im sure its something easy
<rebirth> huh it failed as sudo
<holstein> OH
<holstein> but it ran earlier right?
<rebirth> yeah
<holstein> rebirth: im fading :/
<holstein> i dont want to leave you hanging
<holstein> but its late
<rebirth> no it's alright
<holstein> you gonna be around tomorrow nite?
<rebirth> thanks for you help i'll try to jack channel
<holstein> im around about this time usually
<rebirth> yeah
<holstein> and the guys in #opensourcemusicians really helped me a lot
<rebirth> i've got enough to play with now anyway
<holstein> good luck
<rebirth> thanks man
 * holstein to bed :)
<holstein> laterx
<rebirth> nite
<rebirth> i looked in the msg log and it said something about realtime
<rebirth> so i disabled realtime and it worked
<rebirth> if you are still there
<rebirth> holstein
<karan> i wanna put studio on 10.10
<fbxxkl> howdy everyone.  Anyone have experience with Devede?  I am having trouble when I turn video's to dvd iso
<holstein> fbxxkl: im not familiar
<holstein> but what is the trouble?
<fbxxkl> well when I turn my avi/mkv files into ISO's about halfway through the movies video and audio becomes a bit out of sync
<fbxxkl> holstein: ^^
<holstein> i had that issue
<holstein> in windows
<holstein> and i havnet gotten around to doing any video in linux yet
<holstein> well, anything to speak of
<holstein> i read several interesting posts about it
<holstein> back then
<holstein> you could try and make sure you have similar settings for your audio and video encoders
<fbxxkl> ah
<fbxxkl> I will play aroudn with ti
<fbxxkl> thanks
<holstein> this is where i landed
<holstein> in windows
<holstein> http://www.virtualdub.org/
<holstein> seemed to help
<holstein> theres all kinds of info there
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> its a drag
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-04
<lwizardl> hello
<holstein> lwizardl: o/
<holstein> lwizardl: im actually just here for a second
<lwizardl> I was wondering if anyone knew of a alternative to AfterEffects for my linux desktop install of studio
<holstein> if you need somthing, and no one is here... try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lwizardl: i dont konw what aftereffects is or does
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> linux is an open format
<lwizardl> holstein, video effects
<holstein> whoever the vendor is can easily port it to linux
<holstein> lwizardl: you can still as in opensourcemusicians
<lwizardl> holstein, yeah I know been a linux user for years, and doubt Adobe will release it on linux
<holstein> BUT, AFAIK, there are some new blender plugs that openshot can use
<holstein> lwizardl: then you know what im getting at... you dont look for an 'alternative'
<holstein> you look for something that does the task you need
<holstein> i do very little video
<holstein> pitivi is coming along though
<holstein> and i really like kdenlive
<holstein> but, i recently read about some things that made me want to try openshot again
<lwizardl> k
<holstein> anyhow.. gotta run.. BBL
<lwizardl> thanks
<dahlberg> hi guys. have just installed Ubuntu Studio 11.04. having issues with firefox. cant play flash movies. im running on a amd 64 phenom 2 with a Intel HDA internal soundcard on the motherboard conneted with in and out to a 8 channel mixer. im preparing my livingroom for a recording saturday ;)
<holstein> cant?
<holstein> in what way?
<holstein> you cant do flash out of the box in ubuntu
<dahlberg> well sorry, to be precise: i can play the movies but dont get any sound.
<holstein> AH
<holstein> i would try some other browsers
<holstein> confirm that its flash or not
<holstein> and start going one way or the other with flash versions
<dahlberg> good thinking il try install chrome...
<holstein> ACTUALLY, to be precise, i dont care if my studio box plays flash
<holstein> that being said, you should be able to...
 * holstein needs to try and catch a nap... BBL
<dahlberg> installing both chrome and epiphany, thanks for taking your time mate ;)
<holstein> dahlberg: #opensourcemusicians if its too slow here
<dahlberg> thanks mate ;)
<holstein> dahlberg: make sure you are up to date as well...
<dahlberg> holstein: thanks
<dahlberg> well well, what do you know..  installing epiphany and chrome resolved the issue by itself... *facepalm*
<dahlberg> now all browsers play flash with sound ;)
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-05
<McCallister> Hello everyone.
<astraljava> o/
<McCallister> I have not used Ubuntu Studio for 2 years.
<McCallister> How is the new release?
<holstein> its a lot like the old one with new software
<holstein> nothing really pressing to upgrade unless you are looking for device support
<holstein> i use 10.04 with the kxstudio repositories added
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> the upcoming release, 11.10, thats going to be something to check out
<holstein> the first implementation of XFCE
<McCallister> I'll have to look at the disc I burned to see what version I installed.
<holstein> i need to get ready for a rehersal... if things are too slow here, check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> astraljava: o/ :)
<astraljava> Hi holstein!
<astraljava> McCallister: I presume you got your answer right there. :) You can always count on holstein to provide. :)
<holstein> astraljava: you're already running 11.10 right?
<holstein> hopefully early next week i'll get the test box prepared
<McCallister> I don't have Ubuntu Studio installed anymore.
<McCallister> I tried it for a week to test the video editing programs.
<astraljava> holstein: Tried to install it in vbox, but yesterday's image failed. Heard the today's should work, but I'm on limited quota so will install it tomorrow.
<Zburatorul> can someone explain this to me please: http://xkcd.com/912/  ?
<Zburatorul> sorry, wrong channel
<holstein> McCallister: you dont need to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you can always just install whatever you want from the ubuntustudio metapackes, or just the software you want
<holstein> ubuntustudio-video for example, or just kino, etc...
<McCallister> Thanks holstein.
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-06
<qclibre> Hi, trying to upgrade a regular ubuntu-11.04 laptop to meet all the ubuntustudio requirements. Have installed jackd/qjackctl/etc. However, I'm wondering how to make sure that jackd starts first and that pulseaudio runs on top. The "upgrade" wiki page doesn't seem to mention anything about this.
<astraljava> qclibre: I don't have my studio desktop with me at the moment, so can't really say. Does jackd have a /etc/rc2.d entry? If it does, then make sure its number is smaller than pulseaudio's.
<qclibre> no - pulseaudio and jack both seem to be started per-session. However I noticed that I could simply prevent pulseaudio starting up at all and everything else continues working (eg. the systray applet for sound control, all apps, etc). That seems to be the key.
<astraljava> qclibre: Sure, why not. There's also a jack module for pulse, so you can fiddle with that if you like. Like I said, can't really tell more about it at the moment, but have a look and ask if you got problems with it.
<astraljava> qclibre: Anyway, glad you found a solution. :)
<qclibre> yeah, thanks. I'm on to the next problem, real-time kernels. (Oh, and having to work at the same time as setting up all this far more important audio stuff...) :-)
<astraljava> Oh how I hate that too. I mean, there I am, helping people at #ubuntu, trying to think about packaging, doing other development-related things, and I'm supposed to _work_ while _at work_?! Goddamnit! (oh and jussi didn't see this, okay?!)
<qclibre> yeah, most bosses misunderstand the benefits of having professional-grade audio when working on ... umm ... other stuff.
<astraljava> Hehehe. :D
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-08
<jpbouza> HI! I've downloaded the rt kernel 2.6.33.29 and I can't build the nvidia drivers
<jpbouza> I get the include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing error
<holstein> jpbouza: i use falktx's kernel
<holstein> with nvidia
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> ^^ those are patched to be RT+nvidia friendly
<holstein> also, i would try the -generic kernel, and then the -lowlatency one
<jpbouza> holstein, yes, I tried everything, I need the rt for my sound card
<holstein> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> ^^ thats where we are heading
<holstein> jpbouza: you wont need it much longer :)
<jpbouza> I'll try that kernel, if it is not the one I have installed....
<jpbouza> hehe, I know
<holstein> i use it right now with my firewire device
<jpbouza> but I'm on 10.04, I would install kernel 3 otherwise
<holstein> jpbouza: if its slow in here, try #opensourcemusicians
<jpbouza> ok, I'll try that ppa
<holstein> jpbouza: it worked out of the box for me
<holstein> good luck
<jpbouza> hehe, thanks... if it doesn't work I will have to leave with periodic xruns until the next ubutnu release :)
<jpbouza> to live
<holstein> yeah... im on 10.04, but it works with 10.10 and 11.04
<holstein> i tested them
<holstein> its been a while though..
<jpbouza> holstein, you are in 10.04 because of alsa? Is pulseaudio slower in the newer ubuntu releases?
<jpbouza> holstein, what kernel version are you using?
<Urchlay> hi people. Is there some place I can find the .config and all the patches used in the low latency kernel? (-lowlat or -lowlatency, whatever it's called in ubuntu studio)
<Urchlay> want to try to build a similar kernel for a different distro
<astraljava> Urchlay: How's about if you do this: dget https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa/+files/linux-lowlatency_2.6.38-8.42~ppa2.dsc
<Urchlay> astraljava: no dget command (whatever it is, it doesn't exist on slackware). But looking at that in a browser I see Vcs-Git: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/abogani/ubuntu-natty-lowlatency.git
<Urchlay> which will do nicely I think, thanks
<Urchlay> ok, can someone running a 2.6.38.x -lowlatency kernel do a "zcat /proc/config.gz > config" and pastebin the config file?
<Urchlay> (that git repo doesn't include the .config)
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-09
<astraljava> Urchlay: Oh okay, figured you'd be a ubuntu user, seeing the channel name. :)
<Urchlay> nah, I'm trying to put together a -lowlatency for slackware (eventually it'll be part of the studioware project)
<astraljava> Urchlay: Ask me tomorrow (or at least in more than 9 hours), I'm falling asleep, and the machine that has it is not connected to the same subnet than this one.
<Urchlay> fair enough
<astraljava> Urchlay: Or gimme an email address I can send it to.
<Urchlay> PM ok?
<astraljava> Sure.
<Urchlay> hm. https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa/+files/linux-lowlatency_2.6.38-8.42~ppa2.tar.gz seems to contain the config (or anyway bits & pieces of it)
<astraljava> Urchlay: Yeah, that's really why I posted the link to it, as it should have it all. But I will still  post the config from the machine that runs it soon-ish.
<astraljava> Urchlay: Problem, in my system, there doesn't seem to be /proc/config.gz
<gglitch> Any of y'all have any idea why I can't ever get U.Studio installed? Always fails at software package installation. Last night I got exasperated (multiple attempts) and just skipped that step, but it wouldn't boot.
<gglitch> Have tried from DVD and from Unetbootin, and have tried with and without a network connection.
<gglitch> This is 11.04 alternate install (side note: is there a non-alternate install?)
<astraljava> gglitch: No, that's the only installer we have.
<astraljava> gglitch: I have no idea without the details, I've installed at least a couple of time from 11.04 iso, and it always worked for me.
<astraljava> gglitch: Perhaps you could alt + F4 when it fails, and see what's the offending package that fails? Also, have you verified that the .iso is proper? There are md5sums for that at the download site.
<gglitch> No, I haven't done that. I suppose that's the next step. So, from the installer, when it gives me the dreaded red screen, I can press alt-F4 and it'll give me a report? Thank you.
<gglitch> Checksums match
<gglitch> All right, I'm logging out to try again with alt-F4. Thanks for the tip. I'll be back.
<gglitch> Well, as I should have predicted, everything is for no particular reason going smoothly this time. Got through the software selection and everything is purring right along.
<gglitch> Same disc, same computer, same partition, etc.
<gglitch> Maybe I should give myself a different name :)
<astraljava> gglitch: Hahaha! :D
<astraljava> gglitch: It's the Murphy's law, feel no shame for that. :)
<gglitch> astraljava: thanks :)
<astraljava> Computers are weird. But fortunately us humans are weirder, so we will outcome them, for some time still. :D
<Urchlay> astraljava: bummer. See if you've got any /boot/config* files, maybe?
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-10
<astraljava> Urchlay: No, there's nothing of that sort.
<Urchlay> well that's horrid. How can anyone stand to use a kernel without being able to find out the .config that was used to build it? (rhetorical question, dont really expect an answer..)
<astraljava> Urchlay: Oops, spoke too soon.
<astraljava> /boot/config-2.6.38-8-generic
<astraljava> Somehow missed that.
<astraljava> I'll install the -lowlatency kernel tomorrow at work, and post you the config.
<Urchlay> rockin'
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-02
<ninjah> good day
<ninjah> i presume you are all bots that are not programmed to say a good day too back
<ninjah> anyhoo
<ninjah> i would like to ask: why does my ubuntu studio crash... in a way that it just PAUSES everything and you cannot move your mouse, none of the keyBORED keys work and so on
<ninjah> it likes to do this on any occasion - and of course when I am rendering
<ninjah> anyone? now it looks i'm spamming - come on people
<ninjah> please
<ninjah> pretty please - with a cherry on top of it
<jussi> ninjah: Im kinda busy, you may want to also ask in #ubuntu if you dont get an answer here. also, please tell people what you were doing when this happened
<soosh> ohhhhh nice
<soosh> i am so excited about this distro... just installed it for first time
<soosh> :)
<soosh> tried live install first and liked it so stuck it on a partition
<soosh> art + linux = bliss
<soosh> what is a good channel to for music making and studio chatter?
<soosh> sup :)
<soosh> anyone got any personal suggestions for really pretty xfce themes?
<soosh> hi everyone
<astraljava> soosh: Try #opensourcemusicians, awesome bunch of people.
<soosh> ooh nice astral
<soosh> thanks mang
<YOBA> Hi guys, emu 0204 works on ubuntu studio?
<`wookie> anyone around?
<soosh> ja mon
<soosh> wat up
<soosh> i dont know anything about ubuntu studio i just booted it up for the first time  :)
<soosh> first time offa hd
<`wookie> hey
<`wookie> ubuntu studio is nice. i prefer it over most other distributions
<soosh> i like
<soosh> really like it
<`wookie> good xfce
<soosh> but havent ran any linux distros in like 6 years
<soosh> so have no idea whats out there
<soosh> i specifically only do audio stuff so it rocks so far
<soosh> have yo utried out lmms
<soosh> know if there is a package for it? prolly for ubuntu...
<`wookie> what's that? lint minux maya...s...?
<soosh> its like fruity loops for linux
<soosh> looked pretty good
<soosh> checking for a package right now
<YOBA> shkolota ibanaya
<soosh> cool there is a package for it, wookie
<soosh> looks like it got a bunch of stars
<soosh> so hopefully its stable enough to regulate
<soosh> whats you guys' preference for terminal emulator
<soosh> whatsa prettiest one right now? :P
<holstein> pretty is a matter of opinion
<holstein> terminator is quite functional... im used to the gnome-terminal, so i usually just use it
<ninjah> hi
<ninjah> anyone using Pinnacle 700 Usb?
<ninjah> are there drivers, cuz i cannot find a linux driver
<ninjah> anyone?
<len-dt> ninjah, no sure what the device is. Does this page: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle look like it is talking about the right kind of device?
<len-dt> ninjah, after you plug it in what does demsg have?
<ninjah> yes
<ninjah> and i was on pinnacle (now owned by avid)
<ninjah> and only drivers are xp and win7 32 and 64 bit
<ninjah> the last line that said on linuxtv
<ninjah> was
<ninjah> hah somebody needs to compile drivers
<ninjah> the device is a Pinnacle 700-USB
<ninjah> it's an editor/grabber/what to call it?
<ninjah> when on xp, i ripped everything
<ninjah> from a digital8 camera to a vcr and tape (audio)
<len-dt> ninjah, that doesn't seem to be listed in that way. on the page I saw, but there are a lot of devices listed that have the 700 firmware that seem to be supported.
<ninjah> now, after installing a beta of windows 8, my pc went berserk and i cannot install anything besides linux distros i have
<ninjah> len-dt, could you point me to the right direction?
<len-dt> ninjah, It sounds like it takes audio/video inputs and lets the computer see the them?
<ninjah> yes
<ninjah> audio and digital
<len-dt> ninjah, Are you running the Ubuntustudio live ISO now?
<ninjah> and vice versa
<ninjah> you can film what you're doing on a computer onto a VHS tape etc... no, it's installed
<len-dt> ninjah, if you plug in the usb device and type dmesg in a terminal, thge last few lines should tell you what the system thinks it has found.
<ninjah> Ubuntustudio is my first and only OS
<ninjah> dmesg?
<ninjah> okay
<len-dt> ninjah, you may have to backscroll a bit because it will probably show up as two devices, one audio and one video.
<ninjah> nope
<ninjah> i'll pastebin
<ninjah> says about a catalog in pdf i haven't opened
<ninjah> i'll reboot, disconnect, connect and come back
<ninjah> hey
<len-dt> ninjah, Hi, I'll be back in 5 or so... sorry.
<ninjah> okay
<ninjah> can anyone else help me?
<len-dt> ok Im back.
<ninjah> okay
<ninjah> i found something on the sw center
<len-dt> What does your system say your USB unit is?
<ninjah> nothing
<len-dt> Did you see something like: usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd
<len-dt> ninjah, even if linux doesn't know what to do with the device it will say it found it.
<len-dt> If it is not doing that, is it powered up?
<ninjah> usb 3-3: device not accepting address 9, error -62
<ninjah> [   19.302052] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<ninjah> perhaps this?
<len-dt> Ya, that makes sense.  Is this a Studio 700 by chance?
<ninjah> as i said, yes
<ninjah> so what now?
<ninjah> no drivers right?
<holstein> you can always contact the manufacturer
<ninjah> meh
<holstein> they are the ones who should and can supply you a driver
<holstein> the one older device like that i have "just works"
<ninjah> as AVID took over - pinnacle is forgive me for saying this: f u c k e d
<ninjah> need to reboot
<holstein> ninjah: please watch your language
<ninjah> bye you have been a help as alway len
<len-dt> holstein, it appears that unit is not supported in linux, either the usb or the pci version.
<len-dt> but I know not much about video IFs... I do audio.
<len-dt> and I don't know that much about that either.
<holstein> len-dt: he would need to be patient, and try the forums, or email list
<len-dt> holstein, ya, most people don't seem to understand the difficulty of helping someone with an unknown device.
<holstein> its complex
<len-dt> holstein, a full device name at least is always helpful
<len-dt> Oh well...
<jellis> Hi. I want to install ubuntu restricted extras on ubuntu studio 12.04 or should I install xubuntu restricted extras now that studio uses xfce?
<Unit193> They are basically the same, but I'd go with xubuntu-restricted-extras
<jellis> thanks
<estebian> Is the same linux distribution, important;  you should be know that all the mirrors are the same version,
<RandomDent> hi all. just wanted to say, i'm very happy so far with ubuntu studio. thanks a lot for your effort for making it so good!
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-03
<stochastic> hello, just curious if there's anyone here knowledgeable with connecting a Canon EOS 350D to Ubuntu?
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-04
<studio-user729> hi all
<studio-user729> newbee alert - is it possible to get somehow apple MOV editable into openshot ?
<studio-user729> all the time video isnt playable
<studio-user729> audio only :-(
<studio-user729> i sthere a codec pack for ubuntu ?
<tyche> I've never tried MOV files in OpenShot.  You might have to convert it to something else, first.
<eein_> where does PA get its profiles from?
<eein_> and is there a way to mske your own?
<sunz> Hi! i just installed ubuntu-studio, everything went well except that the fonts look somewhat "rainbow-colored" here and there..  what can i do to fix that?
<MaynardWaters> sunz: have you tried simply switching the fonts?
<sunz> MaynardWaters, yes, fontsize, hinting and stuff, this all affects it, but its still there, more or less
<Farmer_> hi
<Farmer_> i have a little problem with booting from the live dvd, maybe somebody can help me with that
<Farmer_> if i select "Try Ubuntu Studio without installing" i get a bleck screen, then another black screen with a prompt and then i get vertical pink stripes
<ailo> Farmer_: What kind of graphic card do you have?
<Farmer_> thats ubuntu studio 12.04, with a hd 6790
<Farmer_> and then my moniter shuts down
<Farmer_> monitor*
<ailo> Farmer_: Have you tried the standard Ubuntu live CD?
<Farmer_> no, i already have ubuntu on my other pc
<Farmer_> but i can try...just have to burn another cd (dvd?)
<ailo> Farmer_: You could create a bootable usb
<ailo> unetbootin is easy to use
<ailo> Farmer_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125710/monitor-turns-off-while-installing-12-04http://askubuntu.com/questions/125710/monitor-turns-off-while-installing-12-04
<Farmer_> how many gb does that require?
<ailo> Ubuntu live is the size of a CD
<ailo> Not all sticks support it. Most modern systems do support booting from usb stickas
<ailo> sticks*
<Farmer_> mhh, thanks for that page....i will try that
<ailo> Farmer_: If that works, you might need to install raphic drivers to get things working after that. Also, if it does not work, but standard Ubuntu does, you can always install ubuntu studio using the meta-packages: ubuntustudio-desktop, ubuntustudio-audio, etc
<ailo> The latter on top of an existing Ubuntu install
<plotino> ciao
<Farmer_> ailo: thank you, i will try that
<Farmer_> forcevesa does work
<ailo> Nice
<Farmer_> yeah, it did boot
<Farmer_> thank you
<ailo> plotino: Hello
<ailo> Farmer_: Great
<plotino> hello
<ailo> plotino: New to Ubuntu Studio?
<plotino> no
<plotino> but im still at 10.09
<ailo> 10.10?
<plotino> no way to update because it's installed on old machine
<plotino> how to check it by shell?
<ailo> You want to update using the terminal?
<ailo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<plotino> no no
<plotino> just the command to see which isuue i have installed now
<Farmer_> mhh, strange...i dont even have to type xforcevesa, just select nomodeset and it works...
<ailo> plotino: It's in /etc/. Either do: cat /etc/issue, or cat/etc/*release
<astraljava> plotino: lsb_release -a
<plotino> thnx
<plotino> ok
<plotino> i got 10.10
<plotino> i wanna ask to you
<plotino> which is the best sw in the suite to record audio when playing back some MIDI traces?
<ailo> I think all sequencers that are midi capable, and can record audio, are good for recording audio. But, some may be better at processing the audio
<ailo> qtractor is ok
<ailo> Ardour3 is another option
<ailo> It's available as a beta release at the Ardour home page
<ailo> You can also use two DAW's by syncing them. You could use qtractor for midi, but Ardour for audio
<ailo> Both should be configured to follow jack transport
<plotino> ardour is very heavy for my system and sometimes get my audio card stuck
<plotino> what about rosegarden?
<ailo> plotino: May I ask, what kind of computer is this? Processor, RAM?
<ailo> rosegarden is fine as well. I find it crashes for me sometimes, but I haven't used it very much
<plotino> athlon 1GHz
<plotino> RAM 512 MHz
<plotino> thtas the point
<ailo> I used to use a similar computer a couple of years ago
<plotino> i would like to have a stable and affordable system
<ailo> plotino: Are you using a low latency capable kernel?
<plotino> but ardour is not so stable
<plotino> not now
<ailo> I think all of the programs can be a bit flakey at times
<plotino> before updating kernel
<plotino> i had kernel RT
<ailo> ok
<plotino> now its generic pne
<plotino> one
<ailo> rt kernels can be unstable. I had some problems on the older computer
<ailo> With generic, you will not be able to get low latency, but is that important to you?
<ailo> plotino: Have you tried MusE?
<ailo> I like the midi on MusE. The audio part is not very advanced
<plotino> yes
<plotino> only for midi infact
<plotino> i have a creative sound blaster platinum
<ailo> I think Ardour is best for mixing, etc
<ailo> But for recording, I don't think it matters
<plotino> so maybe rosegarden could be the final choice
<ailo> plotino: I find that I can't do everything with only one SW. I do use Ardour quite a lot, but I need other DAW's for other things. Could be Ardour3 is better. You could try it. I think it should work fine on your Ubuntu version
<ailo> It has midi support, but it's different from other DAW's
<plotino> u use more than 1 Daw?
<ailo> Yeah
<ailo> Depends on what I am doing
<ailo> I do mixing with Ardour
<plotino> ailo
<plotino> which is your instrument?
<ailo> plotino: I'm allround. Drums, guitar, keyboard(piano)..
<ailo> I haven't used Linux for multichannel recording much though - when recording drums
<plotino> have u studied music composition?
<ailo> I usually use other OS's (cause I don't record drums at home)
<plotino> ok
<ailo> plotino: Yes
<plotino> cool
<ailo> I started studying at the library, but I later studied at http://www.gotlandstonsattarskola.com/en
<ailo> It's open for foreigners the last time I checked
<ailo> Full time, composition only
<ailo> Seems like they haven't translated everything
<ailo> plotino: How about you. Did you study something?
<plotino> ailo,
<plotino> sorry i was busy
<plotino> im an electrical bassist
<plotino> and im going to learn upright
<plotino> i like linux
<plotino> so i play sometimes with ubuntu studio
<ailo> plotino: Like holstein. He's also a bass player
<ailo> He plays mostly jazz. Both electric and upright
<ailo> He's usually the one most active here
<plotino> i would the same :)e
<holstein> ailo: missed em' :/
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-05
<sirriffsalot> Hey all, does anyone know how to record phasex with ardour??
<eein> good monring
<Farmer_> hi, im looking for a way to search for files via a gui....is catfish still the best option for that?
<Unit193> While I don't use a GUI for that, pretty much on catfish.  The newer version is much better though.
<Farmer_> i was very satisfied with the gnome-search-tool...is it similar to that?
<Unit193> Unless it pulls in too many depends, you could just use that.
<Farmer_> i can use find in a console, but if people not familiar with linux want to search for musik on the weekend, i need something with a gui
<Unit193> I actually like locate better.
<Farmer_> well, its xfce, not gnome?
<Unit193> I'm compiling the new catfish so I can take a SS for you.  That type of GNome tool shouldn't really matter, unless it's pulling in too many depends.
<Farmer_> ah, i just read it is possible
<Unit193> http://ubuntuone.com/13mJncGJKapMaXQVRcaCGx and http://ubuntuone.com/0tr9W1dwUlPAOHwn8JO91P
<len-dt> Farmer_, you can also use the search tool in nautilus in 12.04
<Farmer_> ah, i see thx
<len-dt> The main menu has file manager at the top which open nautilus, then select go from the nautilus menu
<Farmer_> len-dt: perfect, thank you all
<len-dt> NP
<sunz> Hello! What is wrong with vim in ubuntu-studio default installation? It does behave somehow weird, some key seem not to do what i expect. Is vim messed up, or am I?
<ailo> sunz: Don't think Ubuntu Studio devs use vim a lot. Probably related to Xubuntu, or Ubuntu
<ailo> You could ask on #xubuntu, #ubuntu (and perhaps double check with a live CD, to compare)
<sunz> ailo, i just found somewhere in forums, they say ubnuts have only a vim-tiny package installed, so i guess i need to install some more, still checking it out
<sunz> but i have another question, ubuntu-studio is not very popular, is it? am i safe to use it in production environment?
<sunz> are there any downsides compared to using plain ubuntu?
<ailo> sunz: Ubuntu Studio comes preconfigured to give you settings towards high performance for audio
<ailo> And a bunch of other things
<ailo> Depends on what you mean with downside
<ailo> If you're into multimedia, you'll probably prefer Ubuntu Studio over regular Ubuntu
<sunz> im doing lots of webdevelopment most of the time, but need to go deeper into audio and video, and 3D as well, thats why i thought ubuntu-studio is the right one
<sunz> since this is a LTS release, can be safe to get at least critical bugs fixed?
<ailo> sunz: It's the same base as any other Ubuntu derivative. The desktop is more or less derived from Xubuntu
<ailo> If you like, you can use any derivative, and install the packages you need separatelyu
<ailo> If you don't need low latency with your audio, you don't need linux-lowlatency or realtime privileges set up
<ailo> sunz: What you could do is install regular Ubuntu (if that is the one you prefer), and install things like ubuntustudio-graphics, ubuntustudio-video on top of it
<sunz> ok thx, i like the setup of ubuntu studio very much, except for that vim thing :)
<sunz> plus, it took me a ton of time to figure out that i need to enable lcd filtering for proper font rendering
<sunz> as for me, it should be enabled by default
<ailo> There are some differences between XFCE and Unity/Gnome. All of them uses stuff from Gnome, but you get upsides and downsides with all of them
<ailo> I guess Gnome and Unity are best supported, since they are the most popular
<sunz> well, i have been using plain ubuntu with unity for last 3 month and i hated it more every day, ended up using awesome wm
<sunz> now im happe with studio so far
<ailo> I had a look at awesome, but felt like Gnome3 already had everything I need
<ailo> Unity is a bit strange for me
<ailo> XFCE is ok too
<sunz> the awesome part in awesome is its speed, but tiling works not exactly the way i want it, so for now my choice is XFCE, where i use the stickyness of the windows alot
<ailo> I find gnome3 pretty fast. It's just enough fast that whatever is slow doesn't bother me. I'm sure awesome is awesome in that regard though
<ailo> Just hate to set things up all the time
<ailo> On Gnome, there's not much you need to set up, or can even
<ailo> When on other WM's, even Mac or Windows, I keep pointing the mouse up towards the left upper corner to bring up all the windows, and work-spaces
<ailo> It's just as good when only using the keyboard
<sunz> i would use Gnome too, if there was no XFCE, but i dont really like that direction gnome and unity are developing into, i dont want a search box in the menu that searches everything and needs seconds for that
<ailo> The search is pretty fast for me. But could be it's not the first time, when just logging in
<ailo> Lightning fast even
<sunz> as for the vim question, i found out it was running in vi compatible mode, wich is turned off with :set nocp , that did the trick, in case someone is interested
<ailo> Super key -> nv -> Enter: nvidia-settings, in 1-2 seconds
<ailo> Ok :)
<sunz> the problem is, i dont always know what i am looking for, i hate it to stare at the search box trying to remember the name of "that one thing"
<ailo> There is a program menu available too, that can be added to the upper bar
<ailo> Also, inside the shell
<ailo> What I do, is I add those to favorites
<ailo> I mean, the programs that I don't care to remember what they are called
<sunz> well, there still is the speed issue, i bet if you worked with awesome 2-3 weeks, you would not go back to gnome or unity
<ailo> If I get through setting it up first ;)
<sunz> at least in my case, im going back to XFCE :)
<sunz> well thank you, i gotta go get some work done
<ailo> same here
<astraljava> ailo: You'd be really wrong, there. vim is the first tool I install on a new box. :)
<ailo> astraljava: Ok :). I should have phrased, I don't know if..
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-06
<aaas> how can i disable pulseaudio?
<Len-nb> aaas, how disabled? The bridge can be disabled by unloading the the module.
<Len-nb> I guess I should ask what problem is it causing
<aaas> Len-nb im having problems with jack lately and I just want to make sure pulseaudio isn't grabing my sound
<aaas> Len-nb so i can blacklist the module?
<Len-nb> aaas, it is not a kernel module
<aaas> Len-nb what do you mean by 'unloading the module'
<ailo> aaas: pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> aaas: You can uninstall it
<ailo> aaas: That will disable the jack PA bridge
<Len-nb> The way to get it to stop altogether, is to turn off auto respawn in the pulse config and do a pulseaudio --kill a few times
<aaas> ailo but no way to really just remove pulseaudio?
<ailo> aaas: Why do you want to remove pulseaudio?
<aaas> ailo i dont use it, and it's just one more thing that grabs my sound card
<ailo> aaas: Follow Len-nb's suggestion above
<aaas> ok ill look into it hanks Len-nb ailo
<ailo> aaas: /etc/pulse/client.conf
<ailo> change: ; autospawn = yes, into ; autospawn = no
<aaas> ailo thanks...i assume ill have to kill it at each reboot?
<ailo> I think that should do it? and, as said: pulseaudio --kill
<ailo> Don't know. I don't usually kill PA
<ailo> Don't have problems with it
<Len-nb> Also in setting-> session and startup allows unselecting pulse audio at session start.
<aaas> ok thanks
<aaas> wait, session and startup?
<aaas> this is an ubuntu config?
<Len-nb> it is in the settings manager
<aaas> i have 'system settings'... was there something i should have installed?
<Len-nb> Assuming xfce
<aaas> ah ok
<aaas> im running ubuntu/gnome
<Len-nb> I am not sure what the equiv. would be
<aaas> i feel as if the config panels are rather sparse... but ill google
<Len-nb> could do sudo chmod -x pulseaudio
<Len-nb> not sure what other problems That might cause though
<aaas> ill keep it in mind, maybe try and find the gui disable first
<ailo> aaas: Did you fix realtime privilege settings?
<ailo> I'm assuming you've not installed from Ubuntu Studio DVD
<aaas> no... just ubuntu... just been having problems exporting with ardour... tried building from source  the tools i need (jack2/qjackctl/linuxsampler/qsampler/ardour2 or 3)
<aaas> its one of those things: you have a problem in one so you try something else but a different problem arises, etc etc
<ailo> aaas: Use gnome-session-properties to adjust auto-start apps
<aaas> gnome-session-properties is empty, but i think i know why
<ailo> aaas: What is your exact problem, anyway? xruns?
<ailo> qsampler has always been buggy for me :(
<aaas> alio well it worked fine last night, now it wont export, just gets stuck
<aaas> searching everywhere for errors
<ailo> So ardour is not exporting mixdowns?
<ailo> This should have very little to do with PA
<aaas> ailo sorry im not sure what you mean by mixdowns, but it's not exporting...sometimes it just starts for one sec sometimes it doesnt start at all
<aaas> yes probably not, but this is now due to the fact that linuxsampler wont start
<aaas> so trying to disable PA before reboot
<aaas> lsof shows metacity grabbing pcm
<ailo> Well, good luck :)
<ailo> I quit using linux-sampler because of those difficulties. Building my own with puredata
<aaas> puredata?
<ailo> It's a graphical programming environment
<aaas> yeah if you know an alternative...?
<aaas> to linuxsampler
<ailo> Not for gig and sfz files, I don't think
<ailo> There are a few, but nothing fancy
<ailo> I mean, samplers
<aaas> ah..yeah i need something that will take my midi keyboard and play gig
<ailo> aaas: Someone has written a script for loading samples to linux-sampler
<ailo> https://github.com/nilsgey/Lisalo
<aaas> ah as an alternative to qsampler?
<ailo> yeah
<ailo> gigs can be converted/unpacked into wavs
<ailo> Don't know how this script works though
<aaas> i might try it if i can't get this to work
<ninjah> hi all
<ninjah> hey len
<mescalitto> hi folks
<mescalitto> I'm really new in the community and would like to explore the linux-possibilities for audio-production
<mescalitto> do anybody have some advise where i could find the best  information about this topic?
<this_> Hej! THe new website is awesome! I like it so much! Well done, guys!
<this_> This is to say a big thank you to all of the developers and committers to UbuntuStudio. You're doing a really good job! I'm even thinking on switching to Studio and support you as much as I can.
<this_> Good luck everyone! And enjoy the weekend! ;-)
<sunz> Hi again! Today is my 3rd day on ubuntustudio, and today i noticed a very strange thing - when watching youtube videos, all people appear blue!
<sunz> in different videos everyhwere you see human skin, it is blue!! anybody else have this?
<sunz> im laughing mao - its called the SMURF EFFECT and comes from flash being hardware accelerated :D
<astraljava> sunz: Yes, we have it. I'm not sure if anyone knows what for, and we probably won't get a fix for it either.
<sunz> just right click on a youtube video and turn hardware acceleration in flash settings off, that fixes it
<astraljava> Hmm... gotta try in a minute.
<sunz> still have to reload youtube page for it to take effect
<astraljava> Ok.
<astraljava> Yeah it works in Firefox. Funny thing is, though, that in Chrome, people aren't blue anymore by default.
<tyche_> OK, I tried your trick, but when I get the settings panel up, I can't make any changes.  It's like it's locked.  And the skin tone is still blue.
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-07
<ailo> The blue thing is a video driver error
<ailo> Should dissapear after updating graphic drivers
<ailo> I had the same problem with the origingal nvidia dribers
<ailo> drivers*
<tyche_> ailo: The only problem is that I have the latest that Ubuntu puts out (295.49)  The latest is supposedly 295.59, and it hasn't hit the Ubuntu repositories, yet.
<ailo> tyche_: I had the same problem for a while
<ailo> I would need to double check with Ubuntu. I'm on Debian now, but more recent drivers did make the bug go away
<tyche_> And the last time I tried installing an NVidia driver from their site, it took me two weeks to straighten out my display.  It didn't recognize my Samsung monitor.
<ailo> No reason to do that
<ailo> Let's see what I have
<ailo> 295.59
<tyche_> You got it from Debian?
<ailo> I'm on Debian, so that's what I have
<ailo> Wheexy
<ailo> Wheezy*
<ailo> That's what made the blue screen go away
<ailo> Let me see about Ubuntu..
<tyche_> Yea, I moved over  from that when I discovered that PulseAudio actually CAN find my Bose Companion 5 speakers.
<tyche_> It's NICE to watch movies with surround sound (5.1)
<ailo> tyche_: Try installing nvidia-current-updates
<ailo> Sorry
<tyche_> They're in.  And they're listed in Synaptic as 295.49
<ailo> That's what you have, I think
<ailo> I guess they are a bit slow, if they are planning to update to latest :(
<ailo> Anyway, the newer driver will solve it
<tyche_> I think they may be in a ppa.  I found a site that lists the apt-add and apt-geet commands to get them.
<ailo> tyche_: Should be no problem. Also, whenever they update nvidia in Ubuntu, you can always remove that PPA later
<tyche_> Yep.
<tyche_> I'll be back.
<tyche> ailo: No go on the NVidia driver.  It upgraded, but doesn't show up on the driver's list.  So, I've still got blue men.
<tyche> Forgive the delay, I was out to supper (not to be confused with 'out to lunch')
<ailo> tyche: geforce 210?
<tyche> Nvidia GeForce GT 520
<ailo> Not totally certain what exactly did make the issue go away. I would have bet it was the driver, since it was when updating that as the problem went away
<ailo> tyche: flahs version?
<ailo> flash*
<ailo> Version: 1:2.8.4
<tyche> Well, Ubuntu should come out with 295.59 sooner or later.
<ailo> tyche: I also only had problems at some specific site, where they were using newer tech
<ailo> A more recent version of flash required, etc
<ailo> Ni problems on Youtube for me
<ailo> No*
<tyche> This is YouTube.  And my Shockwave Flash version is 11.2r202
<ailo> Maybe it's just different on different devices
<tyche> Could be.
<tyche> It's just nice to listen to a Rochester, NY Classical Music station in stereo (I'm in Arizona)
<tyche> Debian didn't have the controls to handle the Bose speakers.  And, come to find out (after all this time) all I had to do was go into a terminal and bring up alsamixer, and press F6, and select the Bose speakers.
<tyche> That's for PulseAudio.
<tyche> It's finally out of Alpha, and actually into Beta.  A few more upgrades of the program and it might actually make RC1.  :-D
<ailo> tyche: You could try Ubuntu Alpha
<ailo> It's more up to date than wheezy
<tyche> Ubuntu Studio has some nice things with it.  I'd have to figure out what they all are, and spend 4 hours downloading them through Synaptic, or even go out on the web to get them.
<tyche> Ubuntu studio is Ubuntu 12.04
<ailo> tyche: As for the Bose speakers, I suspect that is not a distro specific issue, but a PA/alsa issue. PA only likes to manage software levels. While they sometimes are also hardware levels, only alsa-mixer, or a chip specific mixer can control HW levels on cards
<ailo> tyche: What you miss, if you don't install Ubuntu Studio from DVD is the audio stuff
<ailo> I mean performance wise. Realtime privilege
<tyche> Yes and no.  All three devices show up.  The onboard card at HW:0, Bose at HW:1, and the HDMI from NVidia for HW:2
<ailo> tyche: Even if PA shows the device, it won't show you HW levels, unless they are also SW levels
<ailo> If there's any internal mixing on the card, PA will likely not show it
<tyche> Trust me, that came down the first time I actually went into Ubuntu Studio.  About 4 hours worth.  Almost 500 packages, including kernel updates.
<tyche> Cable.  Meh!  But better than satellite, considering that I'm on the landing path for Mesa Gateway Airport/Williams Field.
<tyche> And when the AF Fast Movers go over, they can mess up television reception.  Can you imagine downloading a kernel update when they go over? >snicker<
<ailo> I guess I would prefer cable :)
<tyche> Yep.  My thoughts exactly.
<tyche> Thanks for your help, though.
<ailo> np
<tyche> It's nice to talk to someone who can understand me with my limited tech ability.
<ailo> You seem to know your way around well enough
<tyche> Well, I putter around, some.  But mostly I consider myself a perpetual n00bie.
<tyche> There's just too much I DON'T know.
<ailo> Luckily, there's always someone to ask who knows more than oneself :)
<ailo> About any particular subject
<ailo> I do that quite a lot myself
<tyche> BTW, the reason it took me 2 weeks to get my monitor straightened out was because I edited the xorg.conf, and miss-typed something.  I finally had a friend look at it, and we solved it in ten minutes.  Now you know my programming abilities.  Nil
<ailo> I haven't messed with that file for a long time
<ailo> Not since they started managing that automatically
<ailo> You needed something specific?
<tyche> That's what I had to do to upgrade the NVidia driver on Wheezy, originally.
<ailo> I only started using Wheezy pretty recently
<ailo> Could be they sorted that out
<ailo> Settings are automatic at each boot, until you make a save using nvidia-settings, in which case a xorg.conf is created
<ailo> Before that, there is no xorg.conf
<ailo> Something similar for ATI, I suspect
<tyche> The GT 520 wasn't recognized, because it was too new.  And the Samsung wasn't recognized at all (27 inch monitor).  All new equipment, and it started life as a Windows machine.  It was still-born.  I hit it with GParted before it even had a chance to start.
<tyche> I don't know.  All I know is that because it couldn't recognize my card and monitor, I was reduced to the level BELOW 640 X 480
<ailo> Probably due to the noveau driver?
<tyche> I felt like I had to step outside the room to view the screen.
<ailo> The kernel itself should be more up to date than any other OS on the planet
<ailo> Other than Linux based, that is
<ailo> But graphic cards are not included in the kernel in the same way as hard drives, etc
<tyche> Yea, the kernel knew what it was doing.  Once I finally got the xorg.conf figured out, it went to 1920 X 1080, slick as you please.
<ailo> The kernel is probably one of the most spectacular pieces of software ever, since it works on either supercomputers or smartphones. Only, it doesn't have every driver for every HW. It's a lot more fun using Linux when it works, I feel, since you mostly just plug in stuff, and it works already, without having to install, register, go to web sites, update separately, etc. Yet, since you seldom buy a computer with linux preinstalled, yo
<ailo> As opposed to the other two OS's, where you buy the computer, and someone already installed and made sure everything works
<ailo> Also, Linux is yet not a common Desktop system, so it doesn't get much support for that from companies.
<tyche> Yea.  That's how I learned to use a needle to open the CD/DVD drive and drop in Gparted.  Then it's a fast wipe and partition into four drives, and install on one.  Data goes on a second drive, and the other two are playgrounds until I find something I like better than what I'm using.
<tyche> I find it a LOT easier than Windows (and the last Windows I used was XP at work, 5 years ago).  My wife has Windows 7, and the few times I went in to fix things, I felt lost.
<ailo> tyche: What's a needle?
<tyche> Thin, metal, sharp pointy thing used to sew.
<ailo> tyche: Ok :D
<ailo> I think Win7 is probably 100x better than Vista, but it's still only Windows
<tyche> It has a hole at one end to put thread through, and enough room for my wife's fingers.  You don't think I'M stupid enough to touch something that dangerous, do you?  (I'm kidding.  I actually have sewn, on occasion.  My cats laughed)
<tyche> Only Windows.  that's like saying ONLY a bovine byproduct used for fertilizing roses
<ailo> I guess it's a lot up to the user too, how they administer the machine
<ailo> Those win7's can get slow and troublesome, just like previous versions
<ailo> Probably true for other OS's too
<ailo> People who aren't good with Linux will often just reinstall, problem fixed
<tyche> One thing I found with windows when I HAD to use them regularly, was to remove all .bak, .tmp and the help files helper files, then defrag three times.
<tyche> It kept them from crashing every two hours when running AutoCAD 2000
<ailo> Yea, defragging. Been a long time since I did that. Was fun the first few times
<ailo> On Win 98 I think
<tyche> Yep.
<ailo> Watching the bytes get ordered
<tyche> A royal pain when we were on a rush to get drawings out to the contractor.
<tyche> It was so bad that we had a motto in that department.  SAVE OFTEN
<ailo> By this time, everything aught to have auto save, one would think
<ailo> At least, very soon
<ailo> With faster systems, there's no reason why not to
<tyche> AutoCAD did.  It was a pain in the neck.  At least doing it manually we could CHOOSE when to be interrupted.
<ailo> It shouldn't be noticable
<ailo> It's just writing to harddrive
<ailo> Doesn't need to take over everything else
<tyche> some of my drawings went 25 meg or more.
<ailo> Should only write what was changed too
<tyche> And both AutoCAD and Windows had the same problem.  They thought that they were the only thing on the system.
<tyche> These were FULL saves.  Incrementals didn't work well with AutoCAD drawings (at least then)  We'd end up with all sorts of glitches and lost  portions.
<danlin> hello
<danlin> i need help to configure my m-audio fast track pro [USB] with ubuntu precise
<danlin> i need help to configure my m-audio fast track pro [USB] with ubuntustudio precise pangolin ,so it's more clear
<dak01234556> Hey
<danlin2> I need help to configure m-audio fast track pro with ubuntustudio precise , I'm trying to use qjackctl
<len-dt> milk, where you the one who wanted to have an app to split your keyboard?
<milk> hello there
<milk> uhm, nope, wasnt me :)
<len-dt> OK, I was talking to some can't remember who.
<sunz> skype incoming call window is rendered off the screen! how to get it back on screen?
<ailo> sunz: That sounds like a xubuntu Q :). Sure it's not on another workspace?
<sunz> ailo, its ubuntustidio running XFCE, its not on another workspace ,but u suspect it somewhere outside visible screen dimensions
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-08
<ailo> sunz: Ubuntustudio uses the Xubuntu desktop more or less, so it's not Ubuntu Studio specific
<ailo> sunz: If you can see even a small portion of the window, you can use Alt+rightclick to move the window
<sunz> ailo, i see, asked that on xubuntu too
<pogarda> Hello guys! Im mint user, tho as a songwriter  decided to give a go to Ubuntu Studio. After 4 hours of testing the live cd imowewhelmed with this destro! Tho i have couple of tech questions. Anybody care to answer?
<pogarda> Anybody?
<pogarda> Oh well seems liek everybody are busy. Have a nice day. Ill try to pop up later
<pogarda> Hi guys! its me again. Anybody care to answer couple of tech, audio-midi related questions?
<pogarda> I have Yamaha DXG-620. Mint could see it by default so i could use it in Rosegarden or Ardour as midi controller Ubuntu studio cant see it at all. How can i set it up as a midi device?
<pogarda> I have Yamaha DXG-620. Mint could see it by default so i could use it in Rosegarden or Ardour as midi controller Ubuntu studio cant see it at all. How can i set it up as a midi device?
<ailo_> pogarda: Mint and Ubuntu are basically the same
<ailo_> At least when it comes to that kind of thing
<pogarda> ailo_, sorry for such late response - yes that's my point. Since both destros are based on Ubuntu both should see my yamaha yet mint does while Studio doesnt
<pogarda> anyway... ill read up on forums again and try to find a solution tho i havent yet
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-01
<Guest79344> I just found out about alt+right click for window resizing. Solves my issue above.
<Guest79344> I'm now trying to set up Jack Bridge. It was listed in the Connections dialog of QJackCtrl my first day with Ubuntu Studio, but it is no longer there.
<Guest79344> Any ideas?
<fieryfennix> [kubuntu 13.04 KDE]   hello all.  a quick question, if i may.  how to add the "run command" box permanently to kde desktop?  not a shortcut, but the box itself?
<blazemore> does anyone know of a nice way to dynamically adjust the sample rate of Pulseaudio according to the maximum sample rate of the source file being played? Or should I just leave it on the maximum my DAC supports, and use speex 10 to just resample 44.1k to higher frequencies?
<blazemore> For example, if I'm playing a CD, it'd be nice to have it actually setting my DAC to 44.1k, whereas if I'm playing a 96k source file I don't want it downsampled
<blazemore> At the moment I have pulse set to 96k the entire time, and it just resamples 44.1k, but that's not ideal
<holstein> blazemore: i wouldnt worry about that
<blazemore> I'm not using the Ubuntu Studio variant (so no JACK etc), but I was directed here from #Ubuntu in the hope one of you would know
<holstein> blazemore: the device should be doing the best it can
<holstein> and, you wont hear/notice the difference anyway
<holstein> unless you do. then, worry about it
<holstein> you can try #opensourcemusicians
<blazemore> I think my problem stems from the fact I don't *really* understand how it works. Let me explain what I think is happening
<holstein> blazemore: i think the problem is, you dont have a problem ;)
<holstein> so, dont make one for yourself
<blazemore> My DAC will natively play 44.1k, 48k and 96k (it connects over USB)
<holstein> if you are using consumer-grade equipment, its likely not even capable of providing you the fidelity to be able to hear the different between what you are worried about
<holstein> the device will be playing back at the rate that linux likely can support, as best it can
<blazemore> By default, playing a 96Khz file, Pulseaudio downsamples (using speex 1 by default) to 44.1Khz
<holstein> if you are "worried" about it, you can check out JACK, where you can set those rates.. but JACK has its own issues
<holstein> !proaudio | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<blazemore> Now, I can set Pulseaudio to do 96Khz, and then the display on my DAC changes to show it's recieving 96Khz, but then that means Pulseaudio is upsampling to 96Khz instead
<holstein> blazemore: you shouldnt need to set pulse audio to 96k
<blazemore> It's consumer-grade hardware, it's a Fiio E17 (Love it btw)
<holstein> blazemore: im not debating your affection fo the device
<holstein> nor, am i saying its "crap"
<blazemore> Now I'm no mathematitian, but 44.1 doesn't go into 96 :)
<holstein> blazemore: sure.. but, can you hear a problem?
<blazemore> No but it annoys me
<holstein> blazemore: i personally cant hear 44.1 vs 96..
<holstein> blazemore: what annoys you?
<blazemore> On Windows if I play a 44.1Khz in Foobar it sends 44.1Khz to my DAC. If I play a 96Khz file it displays 96Khz on my DAC
<holstein> blazemore: that you push play? and the file plays back at a quality that is acceptable?
<blazemore> I just want to replicate that functionality
<holstein> blazemore: sure
<holstein> blazemore: you can use JACK to do that
<blazemore> OK I'll look into it with the resources you already provided :)
<holstein> blazemore: otherwise, you cant hear the difference, so i dont see that there is a problem
<holstein> plus.. does windows do that?
<blazemore> I'm not really interested in a discussion on whether or not higher sampling rates are "worth it", since most people enter into one already having their mind made up
<blazemore> holstein: Windows XP does, yes
<holstein> even if it actually does, and is not just reporting that, you have to keep in mind, that can be on a hardware driver level
<holstein> and, you know who is *actuall* responsible for providing alsa with that information
<holstein> actually*
<blazemore> Yes on Windows XP I did have to install the ASIO driver from FiiO
<holstein> blazemore: im not debating that XP "reports" it is doing that
<blazemore> The DAC's display gets updated
<holstein> blazemore: but, you wouldnt hear the difference if it were or not
<blazemore> I'm not sure where the DAC gets its information
<holstein> blazemore: so
<blazemore> The thing is, some music I have is only in 96Khz
<holstein> blazemore: thats just a UI update.. and again, im just being realistic.. not trying to be combative
<holstein> blazemore: so
<holstein> blazemore: there is not issues playing the music, correct??
<blazemore> If I only do one thing, should I set the resampling algorithm in pulse to speex 10?
<holstein> blazemore: does it sound "bad" ?
<blazemore> no
<blazemore> well
<blazemore> sometimes pulse crackles
<holstein> blazemore: i mean, you *can* "fix" this
<holstein> blazemore: pluse crackles
<blazemore> But that's just when Java is open and is entirely unrelated
<holstein> blazemore: pulse is doing what it is designed to do
<holstein> blazemore: java is working with pulse that is working with alsa to the best of its abilities with the support that is available
<blazemore> I sort of just mentioned it in #ubuntu as a quick aside to an existing discussion on Pulseaudio
<holstein> blazemore: the vendor likely doenst supply alsa with information
<blazemore> Java + pulse is a mess IMO
<holstein> blazemore: no
<holstein> blazemore: JAVA is a messs
<blazemore> Yeah
<holstein> pulse is doing what it is designed to do
<holstein> and, its not made for high priority audio
<holstein> thats why we still use, and need JACK
<holstein> but, that is a different conversation
<OvenWerks> blazemore: as far as I know pulse will try to set the hw rate to the source rate
<holstein> blazemore: anyways.. getting back to the end of my rant
<blazemore> I'll admit to not knowing completely what JACK does; I assumed it was a way of routing audio signals between devices and applications
<holstein> blazemore: you *can* "fix" this "issue"
<blazemore> I don't notice an audible difference
<blazemore> If that's the point you're getting at
<holstein> blazemore: its all open, and freely available for you to change, or for your vendor to provide support for
<OvenWerks> If the application sets the rate to less than the souce file rate that is an application problem.
<holstein> blazemore: but, you *will* waste a lot of time "fixing" something that will have literally no benifits to you
<OvenWerks> the VLC video player for example will resample internally to 48000
<holstein> blazemore: and, what if, at the end of a long process, the actual "issue" is the driver support in alsa?
<blazemore> OvenWerks: If the sample rate in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf is set to 44.1Khz, and I play a 96Khz file in Aqualung, Pulse resamples it on-the-fly to 44.1Khz using the algorithm defined in that same file
<OvenWerks> If there are more than one audio stream and pulse is already streaming at 44100 then the application will be forced to resample
<holstein> if not, it should be utilizing the hardare the best that it can
<blazemore> I'd prefer it to upsample than downsample though
<holstein> blazemore: why?
<holstein> blazemore: either, one could argue, is "bad"
<holstein> blazemore: plus, you cant hear any probles either way
<OvenWerks> most linux (and I think windows) applications resample on the fly to fit what the OS will allow at that time.
<blazemore> Because I paid for a FiiO E17 which supports three different sample rates
<holstein> yup
<holstein> windows would be doing the same, but could have much better driver support
<blazemore> And there's not much point if it's just constantly using one
<holstein> blazemore: does the device support those rates in linux?
<blazemore> Yes holstein
<holstein> blazemore: does the device support linux at all
<blazemore> Yes
<blazemore> But only if I manually set the sample rate in pulse and then restart pulse
<OvenWerks> you can set pulse default rate to 96k if you like.
<blazemore> OvenWerks: Exactly
<blazemore> That will do, to be honest, and is what I am doing currently
<blazemore> I also set resample-method = speex-float-10
<holstein> blazemore: so, on the box, and in the documentation, the vendor states "linux support"
<holstein> ?
<blazemore> checking
<holstein> otherwise, the support you are experiencing is just the "magic" or alsa
<blazemore> It seems to work
<holstein> blazemore: seems?
<blazemore> In that, it makes my speakers move air
<holstein> blazemore: the audio seems to sound fine to you
<blazemore> Their website is slow just waiting
<blazemore> On an aside, it really is a lovely amp
<holstein> blazemore: if you want to be overly particular about the fidelity, you cannot accept "seems"
<blazemore> got a battery and aux in
<holstein> you must know, for certain
<OvenWerks> the config file is in /etc/pulse/
<blazemore> Yes OvenWerks /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<holstein> blazemore: and, the alsa driver might not support the full range of functions on that device
<OvenWerks> however, even if you do that, if the application decides to downsample internally to 48k, then pulse will set the hw to 48k
<blazemore> OvenWerks: I use mpd, and sometimes aqualung
<OvenWerks> pulse has no idea that the apllication has a 96k file to play with it only knows what rate the application wants to send the audio to pulse in.
<blazemore> Yes I'm aware of that, I'm assuming here that the application isn't resampling (neither mpd or aqualung do)
<holstein> what would i do? use JACK and audacious to set the rate.. test the files to see that i cant tell the difference in the quality... then, relax and use the defaults
<holstein> but, i have already done such tests
<blazemore> Out-of-the-box it sounds a lot better than the dac/amp on my motherboard anyway, so I am very happy with ootb configuration
<holstein> then, i wouldnt make an issue for yourself
<blazemore> It's *just* a matter of getting native 96Khz playback when I open a 96Khz file, and 44.1Khz when I play a CD
<OvenWerks> The pulseaudio-discuss mailing list might be the best place to find answers then.
<OvenWerks> The pulseaudio devs use that list to do their development work as well as answer questions
<blazemore> I am not taking this further than this channel, I don't care *that* much
<holstein> this is something, that, assuming the driver in alsa can support the 96k of the device, you literally will waste days on this, and only your dog would be able to hear a difference, assuming the speakers and the equipment can produce the audio in that range
<blazemore> I was kind of hoping one of you would say "yes blazemore just uncomment the line saying pulse-automatic-resampling in daemon.conf" or something :P
<OvenWerks> All known computer IFs reporduce 20 to 20k hz only no matter what rate they use.
<holstein> assuming the device can be supported by the alsa driver, you can
<blazemore> erm
<blazemore> I am talking about sample rate of digital audio, not the pitch of a note
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, if the device cant produce the frequencied that would be effected, it literally doesnt matter
<blazemore> Anyway, I enjoy wasting silly amounts of time on issues like this
<holstein> frequencies*
<blazemore> I mean, why else would I use Linux?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> :)
<blazemore> I will come out of this knowing *way* more than I did before about Alsa, pulse and jack, and the nature of digital audio in general
<OvenWerks> There are good reasons to use 96k even for 20K max audio, but getting frequency output over 20k is not one of them.
<holstein> yup ^^
<blazemore> My reasoning is, I have files in 96Khz, and obviously on-the-fly resampling isn't ideal
<holstein> why?
<blazemore> perhaps I should resample them and save the resampled files
<holstein> for listening back, on a system that is covering other audio, i would say playing the file is ideal
<blazemore> For a system which is only used to play music?
<holstein> blazemore: i would literally push the play button, and deal with it if i hear a problem
<blazemore> I ask because I'm considering using my Raspberry Pi, FiiO e17 and mpd to make a neat little remote-controlled jukebox
<holstein> blazemore: again, setting the system to 96k can be done several ways, assuming the alsa driver supports the hardware, and, you have a system on which the fidelity would report a noted difference, which as OvenWerks states, still wont be a big deal
<blazemore> Yeah I know :)
<blazemore> Thanks for the tips and resources
<holstein> blazemore: set it to 96k, and give it a listen
<OvenWerks> There has been a good discusion about the RPi on the LAU mailing list you may be interested in the archive of that mailing list
<blazemore> OK thanks OvenWerks
<wachin> Hi all, I would like to change the icon of an application which is mousepad, which is equal to that of gedit
<wachin> I searched Google but can not find a solution
<blazemore> wachin: Ask in #Ubuntu
<blazemore> wachin: What distro are you using? Ubuntu Studio?
<wachin> could any of you help me
<holstein> wachin: on the desktop? in the menu? are you using XFCE?
<wachin> Ubuntu Studio 13.04
<wachin> Yes, I use XFCE4
<OvenWerks> There are two ways to change that icon
<wachin> The icon theme that I use is "ubuntustudio-icon-theme" on synaptic
<OvenWerks> in both cases you need to look for the desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<wachin> great, I search now
<OvenWerks> (I didn't think we shipped mousepad actually)
<holstein> AFAIK, we dont, but the process should be the same
<cub> no mousepad is not included in default installation
<wachin> OH
<wachin> I Found /usr/share/applications/mousepad.desktop
<wachin> open this with root
<wachin> the file said
<wachin> Exec=mousepad %F
<wachin> Icon=accessories-text-editor
<wachin> Terminal=false
<wachin> StartupNotify=true
<wachin> Type=Application
<wachin> Categories=Application;Utility;TextEditor;GTK;
<wachin> MimeType=text/plain
<holstein> !paste | wachin
<ubottu> wachin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wachin> I think that "Icon=accessories-text-editor" is the image of the icon
<wachin> Ups
<holstein> wachin: you can see the icon listed there
<wachin> Thanks
<wachin> OK
<holstein> wachin: no worries.. its slow-ish in here.. in #ubuntu that would be an issue
<wachin> ok
<studionovice> When I start jack - background audio from my browser (chrome) quits - is this expected?
<holstein> yup
<studionovice> I am assuming its a pulseaudio issue from what I have researched?
<holstein> there is no issue really
<holstein> you are asking JACK to take over the audio device, so it does
<holstein> you should have the pulse sync after that to route what you like, if needed
<studionovice> Jack runs completely off alsa, correct? would it be okay to unistall pulseaudio completely from my system - as I don't think it's needed?
<studionovice> thanks!
<holstein> no reason ot
<holstein> to*
<holstein> i wouldnt suggest it, unless you are having issues
<holstein> you can disable the pulse bridge
<holstein> untick the dbus checkbox in qjackctl
<studionovice> I'm not seeing that option...
<studionovice> Is it on the settings tab of qjackctl
<holstein> in setup, under the "misc" tab
<holstein> Enable dbus interface
<studionovice> Got it.  Can you explain what the Dbus interface actually does? thanks for your help - I appreciate it.  I'm fairly versed in *buntu systems but am trying to setup a home recording studio
<holstein> the pulse interface we were talking about
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicans .. handy community :)
<studionovice> awesome - will do
<studionovice> I just got a lexicon pro alpha interface, and I have a nice midi keyboard too
<holstein> i have an omega
<angel> i'm here again to ask help about wifi and hotspot
<angel> someone to help me
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-02
<jnbek> wrong room for the loss
<tres-bhatta> Hi all!
<tres-bhatta> this is bhattabhishek
<samy> hola
<samy> alquien en español
<grieffstudio> qualcuno on che da consigli?
<grieffstudio> non c'è un software tipo eraser ragazzi per linux? Dopo mille formattazioni il mio hard disck da sempre mille problemi :\
<grieffstudio> uff nessuno mai che mi aiuta ._.
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-03
<angel> where can i look for a solution about ubuntustudio and wifi? in the forum there's no solutions
<angel> can i ask you without all of you feel ofended?
<angel> are you a kind of Elite or Secret organization that can't help common persons that look for some help
<angel> i think taht you are creating very bad fame to ubuntu
<angel> see you i'm a very famous musician and you are destroying the best of ubuntu
<angel> bye
<angel> this room is not useful i'll write to ubuntu to take out irc
<holstein> wow
<apollo> anybody there want to help a newb get started with a setup?
<cfhowlett> apoll
<dbolton_> Is there a way to add a search bar to the file manager windows  in Ubuntu Studio (XFCE)
<dbolton_> I've come across "Caatfish File Search" but it isn't integrated with the file manager (so you have to navigate to a folder manually instead of using the currently open folder in the file manager)
<dbolton_> Also Catfish File Search doesn't display the context of the full text searches
<dbolton_> (think google search results on the web, or Windows 7 search, where it highlights the matching words in context)
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-04
<GridCube> dbolton_, nope
<GridCube> you could help editing thunar and adding it to the code though P:
<dbolton_> GridCube, Do you know of any file searchers that show context (even if they are not integrated with any file manager)?
<GridCube> unity lens come to mind
<GridCube> dbolton_, maybe this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/synapse-indicator-new-search.html
<dbolton_> ok thanks
<GridCube> this might be relevant too dbolton_ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/desktop-search-tool-recoll-updated-with.html
<GridCube> there are many desktop searchers though
<RlolZ> I enjoyed messing w studio when it had xfce + nautilus...
<Unit193> You can install nautilus if you'd like.
<RlolZ> never tried in .deb, but on fedora 13 I tried to do openbox + nautilus... lol, no go
<RlolZ> I thought it made studio unique, I can apt-get whatever, but can't get nautilus to play nice with desktop/wallpaper/right-click
<RlolZ> Its been 12+ years since I've been on IRC, but I am way to paranoid without a cloak... keep checking that there's, in fact, only 1 port open
<RlolZ> g2g, lol
<gartral> hey all, I have a newer Blade Servre that I'm looking to migrate my current server too, any thoughts on best practices?
<cfhowlett> gartral, great question for #ubuntuserver!
<gartral> this migration consists of a direct HDD transplant from my current server to the new one
<gartral> cfhowlett: I thought I was in @ubuntuserver, my apologies!
<cfhowlett> gartral, no worries.
<dan-roger> hej
<mbeierl> Anyone know why zietgeist is turned on in US 13.04?  I don't need it if I'm not using Unity, correct?
<SonikkuAmerica> mbeierl: Catfish has a dependency on it
<mbeierl> SonikkuAmerica, thanks, but where is catfish used in US?
<SonikkuAmerica> mbeierl: It's part of XFCE
<SonikkuAmerica> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): a versatile file searching tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 71 kB, installed size 585 kB
<idiotz> hello
<holstein> o/
<Xyco> is ubuntu studio's lowlatency kernel the same that is available in ubuntu vanilla?
<zequence> Xyco: Yes, all Ubuntu flavors share the same repos
<zequence> so, you can install any packages from any flavor
<zequence> some settings you won't get enabled
<Xyco> do you happen to know which ones?
<zequence> the most important is adding yourself to audio group, if you need realtime privilege
<zequence> and, the other is really just swappiness, which you get from installing ubuntustudio-default-settings
<zequence> to add yourself to audio group: sudo usermode -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> (no e for the usermod command)
<Xyco> zequence, thank you
<soundblastdj> 12345689
<Apollo> Hello - anybody there available to assist me getting Jack working with my recording interface?
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-05
<deemovic> http://imagebin.org/263491... there is my issue after trying to apply upgrades
<deemovic> zequence_,
<deemovic> holstein,
<deemovic> http://imagebin.org/263491... then this http://imagebin.org/263492 are my issues
<cub> deemovic, generic and pad, are you running Ubuntu Studio or tweaked standard Ubuntu?
<deemovic> studio... i installed it freshly
<deemovic> cub, its studio... fresh install
<cub> hmm
<cub> I have a fresh 13.04 in virtual box but no generic kernel installed
<deemovic> i see
<deemovic> i dont know whats happening here tho
<cub> zequence_, will know more
<deemovic> zequence_,
<david__> I tried to add a new item to the menu item called "Shut Down". The menu item was added but it doesn't appear in the "Main Menu" editor, so I can't delete or edit the menu item. Any suggestions?
<david__> (Ubuntu Studio 13.04, xfce)
<smartboyhw> david__, why do you need a new "Shut down" menu item? It's on the right of the screen, clicking your username
<david__> smartboyhw, to save screen space, I removed the username menu on the right side
<smartboyhw> david__, :O
<smartboyhw> You really need that much space?
<david__> yes
<smartboyhw> erm
<david__> Any idea why a menu item that I added to the menu does not appear in the "Main Menu" editor?
<david__> (I added it using the "Main Menu" editor)
<david__> (If I add the username back, it doesn't solve my issue of wanting to delete a couple menu items.)
<david__> I went ahead and filed a bug report:
<david__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/1198235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1198235 in Ubuntu Studio "Items created in Main Menu editor do not display in Main Menu editor" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> david__, try ask in #xubuntu also
<david__> smartboyhw, OK, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-06
<david_> How do I find out where a program like xchat is installed?
<david_> Firefox asks me what application to open an IRC link in.
<holstein> david_: i wouldnt bother... i would just open xchat, and go to the channel.. its not that hard, and you want to register
<holstein> david_: right now, you can /join #channel-name
<holstein> to answer the question. should find what you need in /usr/bin.. /usr/bin/firefox for example
<david_> Thanks holstein
<ZudoHackz> hello, I just installed ubuntu studio!
<dan-roger> why is it soo difficult too upgrade my nvidia-drivers from 304.88 too 319.00
<smartboyhw> dan-roger, you just install it?
<smartboyhw> It shouldn't be that difficult
<dan-roger> can i get some helpsoo i can update my drivers
<dan-roger> i have ubuntustudio 13.04
<smartboyhw> dan-roger, uh oh, 319.00 is only in saucy hmm
<smartboyhw> dan-roger, would you mind having 310 insted?
<cub> dan-roger, off topic but tre.se where are you in Sweden? I'm in Sthlm.
<dan-roger> GBG
<cub> aha, the dark side. ;)
<dan-roger> nu skall fjollträskbon inte va kaxi
<cub> haha no I grew up in Halmstad, then Haparanda and now fjollträsk
<dan-roger> are you  a bird
<cub> nice to see more Swedes using US
 * smartboyhw wonders why so many Ubuntu Studio users are Swedish
<cub> smartboyhw, we are artistic. ;)
<smartboyhw> cub, :o
<dan-roger> because the music-program are FREE
<dan-roger> and that is it not for PYTTEMJUK= microsoft
<cub> I'm no help about nvidia though, runnin ATI here
 * smartboyhw too
<studio-user033> hello
<OvenWerks> studio-user033: Hello?
<studio-user033> yes
<Navion> Can someone suggest an S/PDIF digital audio input for Ubuntu-Studio? I've got an M-Audio Audiophile 2496 but I'm having trouble with the drivers (or lack of drivers).
<widad> hello every body plz i have a problem with my sound i cant add volume or neither reduce it and it's all the time muted and can't turn it on. what can i do?
<widad_> hello every body plz i have a problem with my sound i cant add volume or neither reduce it and it's all the time muted and can't turn it on. what can i do?
<widad> hello every body plz i have a problem with my sound i cant add volume or neither reduce it and it's all the time muted and can't turn it on it worked perfectly before update i have audacious . what can i do?
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-07
<holstein> Navion: i was told that device is plug and play
<holstein> Navion: are you using JACK?
<holstein> Navion: as in #opensourcemusicians as well
<Navion> I'll check over there too. The analog parts of it seem to work OK. I bought it specifically for the S/PDIF input.
<Navion> holstein:
<holstein> Navion: RME are typically well supported, if the spidif is what you are looking for
<jeenio> so... I will try to install ubuntu studio on my new pc... alongside with windows 8
<jeenio> I think I've read enough forums to give it a go, any last minute hints? I've shrunk the C: partition, made a bootable usb disk with the latest 13.04 64bit build...
<jeenio> I've been away from IT stuff for 5 years, now there's UEFI, GPT, and all sorts of new things :)
<Guest96212> jeenio, Sounds like you are ready to go.
<Guest96212> Have something else to do while it is installing
<Guest96212> It takes a while
<jeenio> I have my old laptop, where I'm IRC'ing from...
<jeenio> 8 years computer
<jeenio> last time I bought one :)
<jeenio> I bought the new pc 3 weeks ago and I still can't work properly with windows 8
<jeenio> I consider myself as a computer literate (not to say savy...) but this is getting on my nerves
<Guest96212> I haven't used Windows 8 yet. My computer is dual boot with Windows 7
<jeenio> I was considering the option to downgrade to windows 7, but apparently I would encounter hardware issues... as in "your pc won't work 100% with windows 7. so there."
<jeenio> I helped some friends in the past to install or upgrade to windows 7, and I really enjoyed the OS. Seems fast and powerful. Windows 8 feels like it was made for kids...
<Guest96212> Are you using Windows 8 or 8.1?
<jeenio> I didn't even know there was a 8.1 version
<Guest96212> Its a free upgrade
<jeenio> Even though I bought the pc 3 weeks ago, I think it's from last year.
<jeenio> Ah really? I should try then.
<jeenio> Or maybe I have it already.
<Guest96212> I only came out a week or two ago
<jeenio> Hum... somehow I'm not getting it to work. Isn't it for the Pro version only?
<jeenio> Well... I will take care of it later. I'll try to reboot with the usb stick now.
<Guest96212> Oh my mistake. I looked it up and I guess it is just the public "preview" that came out a couple weeks ago
<jeenio> yeah I just read that too.
<jeenio> hum... blank screen
<jeenio> I booted the usb stick, GRUB came on, I chose, "Install UbuntuStudio" and it went blank.
<jeenio> Back to the forums...
<smartboyhw> jeenio, hmm?
<smartboyhw> What did you use to load the Ubuntu Studio image into the USB?
<jeenio> some windows program... Rufus I believe. It was one of the first results in google
<SonikkuAmerica> jeenio: You're better off with Universal USB Installer. http://pendrivelinux.com/
<smartboyhw> jeenio, rather, use UNetbootin
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: Unetbootin for Windows corrupted my destination disk. It's kinda up in the air, the Windows version is.
<jeenio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2119734 Well this person had the same problem... even though my gfx card is Nvidia and hers was AMD
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, hah, it didn't for me
<smartboyhw> jeenio, hmm, it is an X problem...
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: I had to smash my USB drive, then I used UUI and it worked like a charm. :)\
<SonikkuAmerica> -\
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> Well it was a 4 GB IDE hard drive I USB-hooked, the differences are prob immense
<jeenio> ok, I'll try UUI...
<Guest96212> jeenio, by any chance did you have anything else saved on the USB besides the "live image"?
<jeenio> no, it was formatted.
<jeenio> btw, it's better to format the USB stick in which file system?
<jeenio> FAT32? exFAT?
<jeenio> it doesn't matter?
<SonikkuAmerica> UUI will let you do FAT32 formatting from its setup screen.
<jeenio> ok. UUI doesn't present UbuntuStudio13.04 from the dropdown menu
<jeenio> which is a pity, cause that's the ISO I've downloaded :)
<SonikkuAmerica> jeenio: Just use "Try another ISO" or whatever it's called
<SonikkuAmerica> It will work. I installed Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 that way.
<jeenio> hum... but it will install MBR instead GPT
<jeenio> no
<jeenio> it will install ON THE USB that. Yes. I'm stupid. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> MBR partitions are fine for Live systems.
<jeenio> yeah but I want to install, not run from live cd.
<jeenio> But it's fine.
<SonikkuAmerica> jeenio: Either way you boot the Live image!
<jeenio> ok :D
<jeenio> I wonder if the old problem with UbuntuStudio and M-Audio Fast Track Pro is solved...
<jeenio> I had to install in the old laptop another distro (AV Linux) because of that problem.
<jeenio> I mean, I know it's an old interface, but I like it :)
<SonikkuAmerica> jeenio: It should be. I checked it using Qjackctl, it runs with no problem.
<jeenio> with 4 outputs??
<SonikkuAmerica> jeenio: No, just one. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> jeenio: Particularly MidiSport USB
<jeenio> ah well
<jeenio> I kinda need the 4 outputs
<jeenio> AH GREEEEEAT with UUI the USB stick is not even being recognized by the BIOS...
<SonikkuAmerica> jeenio: Did it work before?
<jeenio> yes
<jeenio> damn it
<SonikkuAmerica> With UUI, or another program?
<jeenio> another program: Rufus
<jeenio> and then someone told me "you need UUI, the problem you have is the image not something else" :)
<jeenio> It's ok, you're trying to help :)
<david_> jeenio, Did it give an error message?
<gray> hello guys
<ThunderStudio> salute
<Guest89955> The help buttons on a bunch of the default software in UbuntuStudio just give error messages.
<Guest89955> Should I file bugs for each individual application
<Guest89955> Or is it actually a UbuntuStudio packaging bug?
<Guest89955> (13.04)
<Guest89955> For example Applications Menu > Accessories > Screenshot, then click Help
<Guest89955> Applications Menu > Settings > Main Menu, then click Help
<Guest89955> I went ahead and filed a bug for Ubuntu Studio (since I'm not even short what the Screenshot application's real name is
<Guest89955> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/1198700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1198700 in Ubuntu Studio "Screenshot Help button does not work" [Undecided,New]
<Navion> Does Ubuntu-Studio support ZFS or do I have to load that separatly?
<guitara> Hello
<guitara> I have a question to ask
<Guest89955> Navion, Probably not. Here's the chart from GParted:
<Guest89955> http://imgur.com/7fOiVtg
<Guest89955> Navion, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS#Native_ZFS_on_Linux
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-30
<danael> bonjour a tous
<danael> il y a t'il des personnes parlan français ?
<delt> Hello
<delt> just wondering, why does installing dssi-vst remove zynaddsubfx and a bunch of other packages?
<danael> hello
<danael>  i need help for my deskop ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-01
<delt> Hello
<downkrade> hello i would need some help configuring my ubuntustudio 14.04. I try to run it without a monitor and I want to connect via vnc or teamviewer and control it remotely. the problem is that when the computer is starting without a monitor it's not loading the gui... I think the problem is the Xorg system. Does anyone have an idea how to solve that? greetings downkrade
<roberto_> Hey guys ! anyone can help me in using programming language "python" ?  Just some stupid questions ^^'
<roberto_> abviously in ubuntu :D
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-02
<pizalahuella> hola alguien habla español?
<pizalahuella> quisiera saber si ubuntu studio tiene un cargador de arranque tipo grub4dos para agregar otros os ?
<pizalahuella> es que tambien uso puppy studio 4
<ubuntu-studio> so i could use some partitioning advise: i have a P4 w/ 1.2 GB DDR1, 160GB IDE, 120 GB IDE and 120 GB IDE. this system will be used as as audio production workstation. i was thinking use 1 of the 120's for "/", the 160 for /home but i dont know what's best to do with the third 120 GB
<holstein> i have a tracking drive.. other than that, i dont really do anything special
<ubuntu-studio> i guess it'll hold the swap and ill just link to it in the user's home folder
<ubuntu-studio> that sounds efficient enough
<holstein> depends on what media you are making
<holstein> when im tracking, i want *only* tracking happening on that drive
<holstein> i also dont want encryption on that system either
<holstein> i dont want any overhead, especially if im trying to squeeze it out of a P4
<ubuntu-studio> IDE drives in master/slave config. just trying to come up with a partitioning plan that is most efficient.
<holstein> sure.. im just suggesting, if you want to track audio, the most efficient would be just having one dedicated to that
<ubuntu-studio> k
<ubuntu-studio> and i expect the /home partition to get more usage than "/" so i should put the swap on the same drive as "/"?
<holstein> i dont do anything special there.. i just dont do encryption
<ubuntu-studio> but thats just a guess. i've never really watched the disk I/O
<ubuntu-studio> okay
<ubuntu-studio> thanks holstein
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: sure.. oh!.. also, #opensourcemusicians
<ubuntu-studio> thanks
<djbuby> HOLA
<djbuby> HELLO
<holstein> djbuby: uyes
<holstein> djbuby: caps not necessary. just ask
<djbuby> no ingles speak español
<cfhowlett> !es|djbuby
<ubottu> djbuby: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> !es
<djbuby> noob en ubuntu
<ianx1879> finally kicked win7 to the curb and installed kubuntu after another fun bit of snafu
<ianx1879> now working on getting Saffire Pro 14 configuration fully automated
<ianx1879> is it better latency/feature-wise to bridge ALSA or PulseAudio ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-03
<studio-user248> hi
<holstein> ianx1879: neither
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> ianx1879: you'll want JACK for lower latency, assuming you actually need low latency
<holstein> for my needs, i want/need around 10ms, or the work flow is irrelevant.. 20ms is no good for realtime work
<_Tailung_> Hi
<_Tailung_> Just installed ubuntu studio 14.04
<_Tailung_> Looks good so far
<studio-user378> HI
<studio-user378> Anybody here ?
<cfhowlett> studio-user378 ask your UStudio questions
<studio-user378> When I'm installing Ubuntu Studio I get this error :
<studio-user378> GRUB installation failed
<studio-user378> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<studio-user378> I checked the md5sum of iso file and I think the iso is healthy
<studio-user378> Also I'm installing it side by side Ubuntu
<studio-user378> What should I do ?
<cfhowlett> studio-user378 you "think" it's healthy?  verify your input.  it is or it ain't
<studio-user378> it IS
<zequence> studio-user378: I have no idea about doing paralell EFI installations. Might need some work.
<studio-user378> I checked the md5sum and it was correct
<cfhowlett> studio-user378 good.  I've not had to deal with efi issues, so can't advise.    ask in #ubuntu
<studio-user378> Is there any forum or online community I can visit ?
<studio-user378> #ubuntu ?
<studio-user378> Thanks for help guys
<zequence> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<_Tailung_> I have a question about sound
<zequence> _Tailung_: Shoot
<_Tailung_> Just installed Ustudio when i test the drumcomputer I get sound but when I do a other application with playes sound I hear nothing
<_Tailung_> any tips
<_Tailung_> in pulse audio I setup the input and out put right I think
<_Tailung_> I dissabled the hdmi sound from my graficscard
<_Tailung_> setup my internal soundcard to be output.
<_Tailung_> and and external usb device as my mic input
<zequence> _Tailung_: I assume you are using alsa, and not pulseaudio for the actual application?
<_Tailung_> probably
<zequence> That might make the application take over the device entirely
<zequence> if there's jack support, I would rather use that
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<_Tailung_> I tried jack on this system before (older distro) but all I got whas krrrrrrr
<zequence> _Tailung_: jack is the only audio server you want to use, if you want to get low latency. And, it's the only thing specially meant for audio production
<_Tailung_> in pulse audio I see in output tab : dummy-output
<zequence> Takes a bit of time getting used to, but once you do, the upsides are pretty big
<zequence> anything that says dummy is not an actual card
<_Tailung_> ok jack is the thing. But can you help me with this one before I jump into jack.
<_Tailung_> the dummy wiggels when i play sound
<_Tailung_> So I have to get lost of the dummy and put back the real hardware output in pulse audio, how do i do that?
<_Tailung_> How did that get there in the first place
<_Tailung_> I do a reboot.
<_Tailung_> Guess what!
<_Tailung_> After the reboot I get sound
<_Tailung_> Now I can jump into that jack thing ;)
<zequence> _Tailung_: Prolly a bug in pulseaudio. Happens sometimes that the audio device dissapears from the list
<_Tailung_> I jumped into Ustudio after I corrupted my previous system.
<_Tailung_> I got audio sync problems in openshot after upgrading to 14.04
<_Tailung_> Hopefully it is better now
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is more or less the same as any other Ubuntu flavor, except you have realtime privilege pre-configured, which makes jack work out of the box
<zequence> ..and linux-lowlatency is pre-installed
<`Fibz> and it's more awesome
<zequence> (and a bunch of other applications pre-installed, which makes them easier to find)
<_Tailung_> yeah, i like that.
<_Tailung_> I use ssr for my game recording though.
<wicke87> ada yang bisa bantu saya untuk belajar ubuntu studio?
<cub> Hi, I run an ubuntu studio on an usb when I borrow my GFs laptop. So the other day I accidently bumped the usb stick while running and it crashed. No worries, it booted alright again. However I notice an increase in memory usage after boot. Any ideas why and how to troubleshoot that?
<cub> Everything seems to be running as normal, but before the crash after boot my laptop used 70 MB, now it idle at 125 MB after boot.
<Tupimazon> boa tarde,
<Tupimazon> será que alguem me ajuda
<Tupimazon> sou nova nesse sistema, esto tendo muita dificuldade em descobrir o tipo do meu ubuntu,
<Tupimazon> estou tentando instalar o java para usar o banco e nao consigo
<cub> Tupimazon,  I think you might have a better chance of response if you can try in English?
<Tupimazon> hein??
<cub> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cub> hmm wrong
<cub> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Tupimazon> obrigada
<andrew__> hi im a total newb,was wondering if i could get some assistance
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-04
<andrew__> Hi im new here and wonder if you people could help me.
<andrew__> I have ubuntu studio with the kx repos.Seems to work fine.If i use any of the audio software,but i have no audio from the internet or from a cd
<glwilliams> has anyone thought that cinnamon/mint might be easier to work with as a base envoirnment?
<glwstudio> understand that xfce was chosen for a reason,  is anyone thinking of a cinnamon or mate based version?
<user941> salve a tutti
<user941> ho una domanda urgentissima
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<user941> ok chiedo scusa
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-05
<unkn-error> hello
<unkn-error> If I wish to install ubuntu studio in ubuntu
<unkn-error> then I need to install a RealTime kernel or a Low Latency kernel?
<unkn-error> this is the first question
<unkn-error> the second, I saw in ubuntu studio some Photo application whichi looks similar with Photoshop, (it is not gimp/darktable), it is with black and grey,
<unkn-error> and the name is starting with the " K " letter,
<unkn-error> what is the name of that Foto Application?
<unkn-error> I guess I have found the app ( Krita )
<unkn-error> so...
<unkn-error> Regarding speed, when using the generic ubuntu kernel or the ubuntu-studio imbuned (low-latency/real-time)
<unkn-error> when will Krita perform faster?
<medaiss> hi
<ffunenga> Hello! Anybody out there? I have a question
<ffunenga> anyone knows about an open-source project  aiming on ->compiling<- audio files? I.E. instead of using a DAW or something like that (ableton, ardour...), actually compiling the audio using descriptive files of all the aspects involved in audio development (tracks, samples, tempo, etc...)
<ffunenga> is this a crazy idea?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-06
<robmister> guys i am using studio and i cant for the life of me find any application that can deal succeffuly with zip files and or encrytion
<robmister> what do i do, go back to crap windows or "gasp" unity
<robmister> any one?
<pizalahuella> hello, are you speack spanish ?
<cfhowlett> !es | pizalahuella
<ubottu> pizalahuella: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pizalahuella> ok gracias
<andrew> Hi im a newbie here.I have ubuntustudio installed and am trying to install kxstudio repos and i have this dialog
<andrew> Configuration file '/etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf'
<andrew>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<andrew>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<andrew>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<andrew>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<andrew>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<andrew>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<andrew>       Z     : start a shell to examine the situation
<andrew>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<andrew> *** audio.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<andrew> i guess i would choose yes
<zequence> andrew: Try #kxstudio
<andrew> well i chose the maintainers version of the file.I have tried both i like some things us has and some kx i prefer the xfce version so thats why im doing things this way.
<andrew> This is a reinsatll because of a screwup last time.It was working great for about two weeks now but i lost sound from flash and/or any audio form online
<andrew> so i decided to just do a reinstall
<andrew> everything is now working with the exception of flash firefox
<andrew> and iv got the alsa loop back and pulse/jack bridge
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-29
<AL-10011> Hello
<holstein> o/
<Patero-ng> hi broster
<Patero-ng> I have a simple question
<Patero-ng> hello
<holstein> Patero-ng: just ask, friend
<Patero-ng> I want to know if I can install ubuntu on a usb and make it persistent for files and programs
<holstein> Patero-ng: sure
<holstein> Patero-ng: if you actually install it onto a stick then, it *is* persisent, by design
<Patero-ng> cause last time it didn't save the updates that took 1 hour to do when I reboot it was asking for the same updates
<holstein> no need to make it persistent, like a live iso
<Patero-ng> you sure? I don't think so
<holstein> yyou can just literally do an install,instead of a persisten live iso
<Patero-ng> so if I run it from live it will save data anyway
<holstein> Patero-ng: im quite sure.. i have done it, and its a basic installation
<Patero-ng> I installed flash player and after reboot it needed the same plugin
<holstein> Patero-ng: friend, you had a live iso and you tried to implement persistence
<Patero-ng> maybe you are wrung
<Patero-ng> so installing it onto the same usb you mean
<holstein> Patero-ng: i dont know how you did that, but, you can do that again, properly.. *or*, you can just simply do a normal installation to the USB stick
<Patero-ng> like a deck of cars
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its like a normal install
<Patero-ng> ok I'll try
<Patero-ng> seems interesting
<holstein> if you see something relating to a deck of cards, you'll need to elaborate before i can agree
<Patero-ng> lol k no I was rumbling I do after I lower the stress of the question
<holstein> what do i do? i take a stick, and i make installation media.. then i can *another* stick, and install to it
<Patero-ng> oh another stick?
<Patero-ng> I only have 1 usb drive
<holstein> i end up with a stick, that is a normal installation.. which, is by design, persistent
<holstein> Patero-ng: so, you can use *other* installation media
<Patero-ng> so can I run the ubuntu installer from windows 7 and install it to a stick then
<holstein> no
<holstein> thats creating a live installer
<holstein> thats *not* persistent, by design
<Patero-ng> what other installation media
<holstein> to make that persistent, takes extra steps, and you dont have a "normal" installation, at the end
<Patero-ng> I only have 1 usb
<holstein> Patero-ng: i read, and comprehend the amount of USB sticks you have.. what you can do is create a DVD or CD to install to that stick
<holstein> or, buy another one
<Patero-ng> yea that's it I'll buy another one
<holstein> or, properly implement persitence..
<Patero-ng> persistent as netbootin goes doesn't save programs
<holstein> unetbootin *does* *not* create a persistent environment
<holstein> so, if thats all you use, then, you will *not* have persistence
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence is how you implement persistence with the live iso on the USB stick
<holstein> or, you get another stick, and install to a second one, or create a DVD/CD, or another installation method..
<Patero-ng> ok
<Patero-ng> understood yes sir
<TheC4mel> Hello all. Any JACK Audio connection junkies out there? I'm having the biggest headache. Jack audio connection kit was working like, 2 hours ago. I had it working perfectly. All I wanted to do is just change the sound latency. I changed the frames/period, but after doing that, the whole entire thing wouldn't work. I've altered a lot of settings, just in hopes that I'd get it working again. It won't do anything. In fact, I chan
<TheC4mel> ged the name of my JACK settings preset, and I think that screwed it up even more. http://pastebin.com/rTrdDtwc     here's the error log.
<Patero-ng> poor guy has a problem with his camel
<acidplunk> remi.moineaux@laposte.net
<ghosty_> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !FR | ghosty_
<ubottu> ghosty_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Patero> thanks I'm about to install 10.04
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-30
<holstein> LikeVinyl: 10.04 is EOL
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> you'll want 14.04 for LTS, or 15.04 for current
<OvenWerks> holstein: 10.04 still had gcdmaster I think  ;)
<holstein> OvenWerks: :)
<Guest81822> Only stopped in to say Studio edition is fantastic. Love it.
<Guest81822> Any guitarist here? I'd love to hear how you're using Ubuntu Studio ?!
<TheC4mel> Within (any kind of DAW, particularly Ardour), is there a way to channel certain instruments to their own tracks as you record them, instead of them all being merged into one track as you record?
<pitagora3> ok
<studio-user023> What on earth is wrong with U.S. installer?
<studio-user023> Why it falls when setting up "Grub2"?
<holstein> studio-user023: what problems are you having?
<holstein> "it" sets up grub here, and for everyone during QA tests..
<holstein> what is your particular hardware case? i have had grub fail on modern uefi configurations..
<studio-user023> I have UEFI too... May it cause the crashes?
<holstein> studio-user023: i dont think you are experiencing a "crash".. seems you are experiencing just what is advertised, which, can be a "protected" hardware environment, where you are not allowed to edit the boot loader, etc
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> on my current laptop, that was problematic, i just read around, and decided how to best deal with the hardware  case.. then, i decided to replace the hard drive, and i put the bios in legacy mode, and it worked as expected
<studio-user023> Well, thanks for information. I hope it could help.
<holstein> studio-user023: it could help?
<guest-Zl2m1e> hi friends i am trying to download virtual box im getting error that i dont have enough priviledge
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-01
<Samul`> test
<Samul`> test
<Samul`> wtf
<holstein> Samul`: ?
<holstein> can i assit you testing something?
<holstein> assist*
<Samul`> holstein: ?
<Samul`> I'm not testing anything haha
<Samul`> I just noticed that my irc client connects twice to freenode when I open it
<Samul`> with the same nick, in both windows
<Samul`> ONE THING THAT INDEED MAKES ME MAD IS THAT MY NEWLY INSTALLED UBUNTU 14 LTS FREEZES WITHOUT ANY REASON
<holstein> 14.04
<holstein> id say, it would be constructive to look for that reason..
<Samul`> holstein: the fact is
<Samul`> I installed it a couple of hours ago
<Samul`> and before I even had the time to mess something up by myself
<Samul`> it started freezing every like 15 minutes
<Samul`> if there's any audio playing, it keeps playing
<Samul`> but anything else freezes
<Samul`> to fix it I have to move to another console
<holstein> cool
<Samul`> ctrl + alt + f"n", and then move back
<Samul`> that's pretty annoying
<holstein> what would i do? i would run a few quick ram and hard drive tests, to rule those out.. then, i would, since you can get to tty, try running top, or htop, and see what it looks like is happening
<holstein> Samul`: im sure it is, but, you must understand, thats not a feature
<holstein> its not something that is happening regularly on other 14.04 installations..
<Samul`> really?
<Samul`> so I'm not the only one who has this problm?
<Samul`> *problem
<holstein> Samul`: i have had those issues, and found the causes to be many different things
<holstein> Samul`: but, its not a feature of the OS. its not something that 14.04 LTS does
<holstein> i use 14.04 for hours/days.. with no issues.. this IRC chat is running on ubuntu 14.04, and has been up for months and months..
<Samul`> so what caused your problem?
<holstein> Samul`: bad hardware
<holstein> Samul`: also, GPU drivers..
<Samul`> wait
<Samul`> if you change GPU drivers
<holstein> it depends
<Samul`> do you have to restart the os in order to make those changes effective?
<holstein> the hardware is dependent on that
<Samul`> because I did change my gpu drivers to proprietary ones, and I did reboot.
<holstein> and im not suggesting that as a fix, but rather, something you can look into
<Samul`> then I changed them back but I didn't reboot
<holstein> Samul`: you'll have to reboot for that to take effect
<holstein> those are kernel modules..
<Samul`> oh
<Samul`> next time it crashes (I'm working on some stuff right now) I'll reboot
<Samul`> let's hope it will fix the problem
<holstein> i dont think anything is broken to fix, if, you are using drivers that have been removed
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-03
<studio_> hi
<studio_> is someone here?
<studio_> topic is weird, because i installed ubuntustudio-14.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso on a new pc an i have some questions ...
<studio_> come on guys, why are you here on irc? just for logging?
<studio_> damn, irc is not the same what it was years ago ... :( ... "next gen" is only logging but not "online" ... :(
<holstein> wow
<holstein> 11 minutes to sweeping generalization ;)
<studio-user448> ciao
<holstein> o/
<studio-user448>  Mi aiutate,  non riesco ad istallare ubuntu studio
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<studio-user448> grazie ciao
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-04
<studio-user766> I'm a dork. I ried installing Xen Server using a flashdrive on to my g505 laptop. not so useful
<holstein> should be fine.. if thats the machine you want it on
<holstein> i used to use older laptops where the screens were bad/busted as "headless" servers.. with battery backup :)
<studio-user766> problem is, I tried creating the installation flashdrive using dd command with a 1meg sector size. I couldn't get it to boot. What did you use to create it?
<holstein> to create what?
<holstein> i didnt use zen server, for one thing.. but, when im making bootable USB sticks, i just follow the instructions..
<holstein> i'll use unetbootin, or simply dd when possible
<XenStudio> to create the senserver installation media
<XenStudio> sorry, ubuntu reset itself a moment ago. I'm the XenServer questions guy.
<holstein> you have questions about zenserver?
<XenStudio> Yeah, that studio-user766 guy was my lag ghost from the last instance of ubuntu i had open.
<XenStudio> I was wondering what you used to create installation media. did you use dd (the linux command) or if you just created an actual dvd.
<holstein> i didnt create a zen server installation media
<holstein> but, i just follow whatever the creators of the media suggest
<holstein> i use unetbootin, or dd copy the iso, when applicable
<XenStudio> oh om that makes sense. I might have been using the wrong sector size for copying the ISOs.
<holstein> they should have documentation..
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-05
<yorwos> guyz , i will be doing some recordings next week i havent done any for some time , would u recommend real time kernel over low latency ? im using ubuntu studio 14.04
<zequence> yorwos: Are you doing any software monitoring?
<yorwos> um software monitoring ? ill be recording guitars in ardour
<yorwos> drums from hydrogen
<yorwos> ill be watching to get no peaks if that u mean as monitoring ?
<zequence> yorwos: By monitoring, I mean, how are you listening to the input audio?
<zequence> software monitoring means: microphone -> sound device -> computer (ardour) -> sound device -> speakers
<zequence> for that, you need low latency
<zequence> since the audio passws through the computer before it gets to your monitors (speakers)
<zequence> Hardware monitoring means something like: microphone -> mixer -> speakers
<zequence> Sound devices often have builtin mixers
<yorwos> well it will be mic -> sound card -> ardour
<yorwos> it is so loud i only listen after recorded
<zequence> Ok, so you are not monitoring at all
<yorwos> i do get feedback from metronome or drums though on headphones
<yorwos> yea
<zequence> You don't need low latency then
<zequence> Which means, you could probably record using linux-generic
<yorwos> thnx zequence
<zequence> in jack settings (qjackctl), make sure you have a fairly big buffer size
<zequence> 1024 is ok
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is your best choice
<zequence> If you ever want to record a software synthesizer, you will have no choice but to do software monitoring
<zequence> IN that case, you will have to lower the buffer size, to get lower latency. The lower the latency, the bigger chance for audio dropouts (xruns)
<zequence> qjacktl calls the buffer size "frames/period"
<zequence> 64 frames/period is often enough for decent software monitoring
<zequence> If your setup can't handle that without xruns, you might need to look at getting a realtime kernel
<zequence> YOu only need low latency for live processing, which is what you do when software monitoring.
<yorwos> i am using 256/48000/3 so far but i havent done any huge scale projects usually 2 channels each being recorded solo
<caden> 14minecraft
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-05
<cat_> Hi I'm having an issue with Jack.
<cat_> I can't seem to start it. http://pastebin.com/B3pdSHkC
<cat_> I have tried the fixes I found on forums like reconfiguring and pausing pulseaudio.
<cat_> here are some scrnshots of my config http://i.imgur.com/6hVj6qk.png http://i.imgur.com/WQv8k0q.png
<cat_> brb going to restart
<cat_> ok back
<cat_> ok it seems when I log out and log back in it works until I try to change the sound card. I will mess with this again one sec.
<cat__> Well I think I kind of fixed it. It only stops working if I launch sound settings. After that I have to log out and back in.
<cat__> It also happens when I make any change to the number of ports.
<HiDeHo> hi
<HiDeHo> anyone here
<HiDeHo> need some help with ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HiDeHo> i know about how irc works. is anyone around and watching
<HiDeHo> anyway cfhowlett the software appp in ubuntu studio does not show any apps or anything at all
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo, bring this to #ubuntu.  I had the same experience but it self corrected.
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett: i am on ubuntu studio. they will tell me to come here and ask as its ubuntu studio and not ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo, you're on ubuntu.  leave it that and ask your question
<HiDeHo> ok thanks cfhowlett. the thing with #ubuntu is if your not using ubuntu they wont help. they tell people to go to channels like #kubuntu, #ubuntustudio etc for exact help. the only supported os is the main ubuntu os there.
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo, or try the command line.  sudo apt update
<HiDeHo> yea that would work though its a fresh install so should have done all that when installing.
<HiDeHo> thanks man
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett: thanks. how long have you been using ubuntu Studio
<cub> HiDeHo: to my understanding it was a bug that was fixed upstream, but you might need to update before it's fixed, as cfhowlett wrote.
<cub> A bit strange that #ubuntu sends people here for ubuntu generic questions as the channel clearly states "This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors"
<HiDeHo> well i did run sudo apt-get update but still software manager is blank. i installed synaptic not all apps that are usually in the ubuntu repos show.
<cub> HiDeHo: just to make sure did you also run sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<HiDeHo> just a difference in ubuntu studio which is why Ubuntu Studio is not supported in #ubuntu why would cfhowlett said to go
<cub> the Software center is the same in ubuntu and studio
<HiDeHo> i have learnt never to run sudo apt-get upgrade it can screw the os
<cub> And Ubuntu Studio is an official flavour of Ubuntu. So they should support it their as well. But well ..
<HiDeHo> ubuntu studio always has used synaptic since the early days because dabian had it. first
<cub> HiDeHo: if you only run apt-get update it will only fetch the list of all new software updates, you need to run upgrade to install them
<HiDeHo> why software centre was introduced i dont know
<HiDeHo> ok well from my linux experance running sudo apt-get upgrade is used to upgrade the os from say ubuntu 14.04 to ubunut 14.10 and that always fails
<HiDeHo> ubuntu is not a rolling release
<HiDeHo> but i will run the apt-get upgrade now
<cub> I run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' every time. It has not installed a new release since 2007. So I'm quite certain it works
<cub> HiDeHo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/196768/how-to-install-updates-via-command-line#196777
<HiDeHo> well dist-upgrade has never been an officially supported because it has issues. first if you run dist-upgrade say from ubuntu 14.04 - 14.10 and then compare that to a fresh install it will never be exactly the same
<cub> I wouldn't run an upgrade to a new release.
<HiDeHo> dist-upgrade only upgrades what is already there. it never installs newly added things that where not in the previous version.
<HiDeHo> this is a fresh install done an hour or so ago
<HiDeHo> usually i have used linux mint but i was given an old vista laptop and i wanted to try ubuntu studio
<cub> yes, but that fresh install might not have the latest fixes unless it was downloaded during installation?
<HiDeHo> well it should have been downloaded during installation pulling the latest from the ubuntu repos
<HiDeHo> that is how most linux os i have used work, well all debian based ones anyway
 * HiDeHo what does i really know except what experance has taught me. things change and improve sometimes without me knowing. 
<HiDeHo> so i stand to be corrected and have run sudo apt-get upgrade now
<cub> only if you tick the box during installation. And then I have had times where it timed out getting the updates so usually I only run the installation from my usb and the run apt-get update and upgrade afterwards
<HiDeHo> yea good idea.
<HiDeHo> cub: how long have you been using Ustudio
<cub> since 2007
<HiDeHo> cool what made you want/need Ustudio
<cub> I had an old computer that wouldn't record music in Windows without getting a new computer. :D And I had been using different linux distros before and when I found Ubuntu Studio it just worked.
<cub> HiDeHo: why did you install Ubuntu Studio?
<HiDeHo> because i am a musician and wanted to see what tools ubuntu studio had
<HiDeHo> i used to have a macbook but that was stolen 2 years ago. I have not done any recording etc since then.
<cub> Cool, I hope you find it useful. And if not, let us know! Always good to know when something is lacking
<cub> It's basically "just" Ubuntu with stuff pre-installed and pre-configured.
<HiDeHo> I want to see what tools DAW, drum machines, setup my mini sound desk with audio interfface, midi keyboard etc
<HiDeHo> even my ok usb mic
<HiDeHo> yes ubuntu needs special kernals etc for all the music app. low latency kernels etc so jackd works etc.
<cub> I had issues with my old usb sound card until 12.04 I think. From then I could run it fully
<HiDeHo> i would have used mint but its a pain to set up and install all the right backend and kernals etc
<cub> Aha
<HiDeHo> cool
<HiDeHo> i did test Ustusio many years ago before i got into recording music. it was ok then but i had no need for it all.
<HiDeHo> hi back
<HiDeHo> sorry about that
<HiDeHo> cub, firefox needed restarting
<cub> I figured it was just temporary
<cub> did the updates make any difference HiDeHo ?`
<HiDeHo> cub, does Ustudio use the ubuntu non-free repos
<HiDeHo> just checking
<cub> Not by default, but you can tick the box for it in the installation or afterwards. I use it because, well it's a lot of useful stuff in there
<HiDeHo> yes i am looing for pacisa atm
<cub> I'm at work so will be AFK for a while
<HiDeHo> nope no option to add not-free repos in software & updates app
<HiDeHo> usually it should be there
<HiDeHo> mmmm now to find the repo to add manually in comand line
<HiDeHo> its just little things that are different in Ustudio so i see
<HiDeHo> cub, you there
<HiDeHo> i already have the main, restricted, multiverse, universe repos added.
<HiDeHo> ok cub guess your busy now. thanks for your help
<HiDeHo> Hi all just having problems with finding picasa in the repos its not showing atm
<cub> HiDeHo: I'm not sure Picasa is or should be in there?
<HiDeHo> well it is in mint which uses the same repos as ub untu.
<HiDeHo> cub, its ok i can run without it for now.
<HiDeHo> just weird picasa is not there.
<HiDeHo> the latest deb i found was for ubuntu petra thats an old ubuntu os
<cub> That's weird. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Picasa
<HiDeHo> cub, also i still have the blank software app problem. and i cant install .deb files
<HiDeHo> well cub i have picasa installed on my mint os which is a ubuntu 14.04 base and it was in the repos
<HiDeHo> maybe they have removed picasa in 16.04
<HiDeHo> fair enough
<HiDeHo> that means i will have to install wine just to get picasa.
<HiDeHo> oh well i may leave that for now.
<HiDeHo> thanks man
<cub> HiDeHo: 14.04 I can understand. But as the support ended March 2016 it was probably pulled from the 16.04 then
<HiDeHo> yea i know but picasa has great features and is a great photo manager. i have yet to find a simple photo manager/editor in linux.
<cub> the software center issue is unfortunate. I can't do much more from here (mandatory windows computer....)
<HiDeHo> ok your on windows atm thats understandable
<HiDeHo> i am slowly setting up ubuntu studio with all the extra apps i use.
<HiDeHo> its great.
<HiDeHo> thanks for the help today cub
<cub> We didn't solve much though. :D
<unicornjedi> hello
<HiDeHo> Hi all anyone here today.
<HiDeHo> today i am trying to get an audio interface set up. it shows 2 devices when i plug it in.
<HiDeHo> i can not get it to conect and record in audacity using jackd
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: audacity and jack do not work well together
<OvenWerks> if you start jack with qjackctl, you should end up with the PA-jack bridge running. Then set audacity to use pulse. That is what I do if I want to use audacity for editing.
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, to connect an audio interface to Ustudio you need to use jack.
<OvenWerks> not true
<HiDeHo> Ardour will detect the signal from the usb mixeer but will not record anything
<OvenWerks> if jack is not running you can connect directly to alsa
<OvenWerks> Ardour and audacity are two very different animals
<HiDeHo> ok i will try that. thanks. New user to Ustudio i installed it yesterday.
<OvenWerks> which one are you using?
<HiDeHo> i am trying to test out things, set it al up and then begin recording my stuff again.
<HiDeHo> new user so testing out all apps. and stuff
<HiDeHo> you know see what things do etc.
<OvenWerks> ok. Audacity is an audio editor (destuctive) while Ardour is a full DAW that uses non-destructive editing.
<HiDeHo> so with audacity dont use jack and will try again. if that works i can do basic recording. then i will try to set up Ardour
<HiDeHo> audacity can record tracks from instruments. edit previous rechorded audio.  Ardour is more like Garegeband i used before my macbook was stolen.
<OvenWerks> Ardour is more like protools.
<OvenWerks> I think but am not sure that LMMS is more like garageband
<OvenWerks> LMMS however, lacks the ability to record audio directly.
<HiDeHo> never used protools.
<OvenWerks> Qtractor may be better for that, but does not have any internal synths as it expects the user to load plugins instead.
<OvenWerks> Harrison mixbus and Mixbus32c are based on Ardour. So any of the Mixbus videos on Harrison's site or you tube apply to Ardour.
<OvenWerks> This console here uses Ardour. http://harrisonconsoles.com/site/images/mpc5img.png  (see the monitor on the very righthand end...)
<HiDeHo> i believe that garageband is buuilt on the same bass as apples logic pro app. so it is compatable. just a simplified version of that now. they look and feel similar too..
<HiDeHo> it seems in Ustudio/Linux you need a set of tools where on pc/mac you need just one app that can do it all.
<HiDeHo> strange really.
<OvenWerks> I have not used logic myself. I am told the closest linux app to logic is qtractor.
<HiDeHo> but i understand Linux stuff is all free
<HiDeHo> ok cool then qtractor is another good DAW is it??
<OvenWerks> Ardour can now do pretty much the whole production from one end to the other.
<OvenWerks> qtracktor is a tracker (according to it's author)
<OvenWerks> It depends on what kind of music you want to do really.
<HiDeHo> so does ardour have built in synths, drums, midi instrument effects (bass, guitar, keyboard, piano, etc)
<OvenWerks> There are plugins (preinstalled on ubuntustudio) that do all of those things
<HiDeHo> write, record, compose music simply which i could do all from garageband before.
<HiDeHo> its cool thanks for the help OvenWerks its gettig me introduced to Ustudio.
<OvenWerks> depends on the kind of music.
<OvenWerks> I do those things with a guitar and a paper :)
<HiDeHo> i am supprised with Ustudio this channel is often empty
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, paper cant record your music man
<OvenWerks> There are not many people. Also most are in Europe and so are awake acording to UTC or +100 or so
<HiDeHo> that sucks. i would think Ustudio would have a bigger user base.
<OvenWerks> I happen to be living in -0700
<HiDeHo> i am living in +1200 ahead of everyone of you al
<HiDeHo> lol
<OvenWerks> I do use Ardour to record.
<OvenWerks> So dateline.
<HiDeHo> lol yes i am the first place to get the new day. we trump the world with seeing in the new year and being first to see the new day here.
<HiDeHo> that cool plus we have a mostly stable country and no wars and fighting unlike lots of the world
<HiDeHo> but yes its a dateline thing
<HiDeHo> lol. ok thanks i gtg now and eat, then do some chores today. thanks for the heads up with Ustudio
<OvenWerks> I am on the wet coast of Canada. Mostly pretty stabe as well.
<HiDeHo> i have been to VC in BC before its a great place
<HiDeHo> even got to whistler in 2009 when they where under construction for the olymoics
<OvenWerks> I haven't been there for a while.
<HiDeHo> winter olympics
<HiDeHo> i was shocked that the averge wage was about the same as here. but that things cost way cheaper. a laptop that was $400 there would coust $800 locally
<OvenWerks> that is changing.
<OvenWerks> Richmond used to be the cheapest place in the world for computer bits.
<HiDeHo> yes as the dollar value goes up and down it does change
<HiDeHo> even food was cheaper a watermellow locally was about $2.50 for whole one here $5
<HiDeHo> the only thing was in 2009 it was the Heatwave 40+ deg C and more like Australia with fire in the hills etc
<HiDeHo> if you remember that
<OvenWerks> Food has gone up a lot. Even last year I could get 1KG of Almonds for <10$ now $26 for the same bag.
<HiDeHo> wow yea
<OvenWerks> (some of that could be a really bad season in Califonia)
<HiDeHo> one thing is that old computer parts here are usually taken to the tip or a recycling scrap centre. and are hard to get.
<HiDeHo> i hear in the USA they have in some places 2nd hand computer shops where people take old computers and the parts are stripped out and can get for a few $
<OvenWerks> Same, I put the word out and have had some bits given to me.
<ubuntourist> Any python-osc / UDP experts here? When I establish a connection from a client with udp_client.UDPClient(...), how do I detect which IP to respond to in the server?
<OvenWerks> While I do know some OSC, I have been programing in c++ with liblo direct.
<HiDeHo> because parts are hard to get i had to take several old computers to the recycling scrap place. because of dead ram/cpu power supply etc.  it broke my heart
<ubuntourist> If I explicitly supply the return IP in the server's udp_client.UDPClient(...) it works. I'm trying to figure out how to automatically figure out what to add.
<HiDeHo> while i can do soem basic html formatting i cant do programming
<HiDeHo> ok all i gtg now thanks again OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> Bye now.
<HiDeHo> i will slowly and carefully go through each app and see how they work in Ustudio and then see what i need to use.
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: I use lo_address_get_url (lo_address a) to get the sending systems url.
<ubuntourist> OverWerks: I've forgotten why I didn't go with liblo... Maybe anticipation of Windows? (Right now, it's between Linux, Mac, and a proprietary DSP that speaks OSC.)
<HiDeHo> it seems one good thing about most of the appps is that they have godo documentation if you want to read up on things. not so many youtube videos for the linux apps.
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: That doesn't sound right
<studio-user636> hello
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks: I thought I read that liblo doesn't like Windows.  What doesn't sound right?
<OvenWerks> lo_message_get_source (msg) is what I use.
<HiDeHo> here is my computer specks i was given an old vista laptop on the weekend so i thought why not try Ustudio. i have Mint on my other main laptop atm
<HiDeHo> CPU~Dual core AMD Turion X2 Mobile RM-70 (-MCP-) speed/max~1000/2000 MHz Kernel~4.4.0-28-lowlatency x86_64 Up~1:30 Mem~1602.1/1998.3MB HDD~250.1GB(8.8% used) Procs~227 Client~HexChat 2.10.2 inxi~2.2.35
<OvenWerks> Ardour builds in windows.
<HiDeHo> this should be enough specks to do some decent recording i think.
<HiDeHo> what do you think OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: yes. I have done recording on a netbook with 1 GB
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks: I see now that I was mistaken. Maybe it was a Python 2 vs. Python 3 issue.
<HiDeHo> i am liking Ustudio 16.04 so far
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: glad you like it.
<HiDeHo> if i like Ustudio i could easily use it as my everyday os
<OvenWerks> you probably should be using python2... it still seems to be standard
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks: I guess that's not it either. So, maybe I'll try to go back and retrofit everything. But it's a big app.
<ubuntourist> (A big set of apps, really. By my meager standards.)
<HiDeHo> Ustudio has all i need plus woo hoo low latency and setup for music production apps
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: I don't know I am not very good with python or the libs that go with it.
<HiDeHo> the low latency is a pain to set up in my preferred Linux Mint os.
<OvenWerks> have you tried the linux_audio_developer mailing list?
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, you seem like a nice guy. what stuff do you record and mix there
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: really? it should just install as it uses the same repos.
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks Nope. I thought I'd try my hand in IRC first (after several web searches that weren't quite enough).
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, it was something to do with the mint setup and conflicts. I thought so too but others also had same issues trying to set it all up.
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: I have been doing more coding than making music. I play with people on the weekends, bass guitar and mandolin
<HiDeHo> ubuntourist, with irc this channel is for Ustudio your lucky OvenWerks knows something about this subject lol.
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: Ah, could be. I tried mint once
<HiDeHo> Mint is a way better os that where ubuntu is now.
 * OvenWerks happens to be working on Ardour's OSC code these days
<ubuntourist> HiDeHo: My early experiments with OSC and Python were being tested against SuperCollider on my UbuntuStudio box. I also got a wee bit of OSC with PD and Processing.
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: Also try the #lad in irc
<HiDeHo> when ubuntu changed away from gnome and went with Unity many users ditched Ubuntu and went over to mint.
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks: Thanks!
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: that is also why Studio uses xfce
<HiDeHo> in the early days of testing out linux i tried some os that confused me allot. even ubuntu did. then i got mint free on an computer mag cd. and boom linux made sense.
<HiDeHo> back then it was mint with gnome 2
<HiDeHo> i know ubuntu studio uses xfce because its light, fast, optimised and low on resourceses
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: there has not been much activity in #lad today. maybe the long weekend.
<HiDeHo> i loved gnome 2 but when that went eol i moved to xfce. just before the mate fork camem out
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: also partly because it is close to gnome2
<HiDeHo> i love and use xfce on all my so
<HiDeHo> mint, puppy and Ustudio.
<OvenWerks> My wife was using kde (kubuntu) for a bit, but I kept having issues. SO last upgrade I went xubuntu.
<HiDeHo> the only thing is on my Odroid U3 (small arm dev board similar to Raspberry PI) ubuntu 14.04 had a some issue with xfce so they used Lxde. and i find lxde and xfce so similar that i hardly notice any difference. only thing is that being an arm device some apps are not built and others only have part of them there.
<OvenWerks> What I like about xubuntu over mint is that in mint I have the problems I had two years ago that ubuntu has fixed... of course that means I have troubles mint will see next release :)
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: lxde uses some of xfce's bits... I think the pannel is xfce's for example.
<HiDeHo> xfce is the best choice. as its light and fast out of the box. to get fancy effects and such you just have to do allot more setup work than Cinnamon, unity, Kde etc
<HiDeHo> so xfce is way user frendly and customisavble
<HiDeHo> plus xfce will run on any device no matter how old
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: you may have to wait some time in lad before someone answers... have patience leave it run over night if needed
<HiDeHo> the only other verry light light desktop I have seen apart from xfce/Lxde is JWM (joes window manager) JWM is the default in puppy linux
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks I may try the list, as I can't really leave any of my systems on overnight.
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: or try early in the morning. Think UTC time.
<OvenWerks> (France, Berlin, UK...
<HiDeHo> cool is as cool can be.
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: there are actually quite a few
<HiDeHo> most of my previous recordings are on my osx backup hdd its just sutting there unused iincase on one day get another macbook pro or something.
<OvenWerks> many of them have been around a long time like motif, tab, fvwm etc.
<HiDeHo> the only thing stopping me appart from price is i hate the direction apple has gone with fixed parts and limited storage.
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, you realise that DE and WM are different
<HiDeHo> similar yes
<HiDeHo> a light system is using openbox like Crunchbang but last i checked that was built on gnome which is not too light
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: most DAWs allow exporting stems. Ardour can import those.
<HiDeHo> stems??
<OvenWerks> When I started using linux the wm was the also the DE
<OvenWerks> Stems are all the tracks each as it's own wave file.
<HiDeHo> well a WM can be part of a DE setup but DE dont need a WM
<HiDeHo> ah i see
<HiDeHo> i thought it was a typo for streams
<HiDeHo> as in audio streams
<OvenWerks> streams normally means real timeish
<HiDeHo> ok
<OvenWerks> only thing is stems to comewith plugins etc.
<OvenWerks> s/to/don't/
<HiDeHo> hey OvenWerks does Ustudio have an update manager that runs in the pannel
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: things have changed in 16.04 (in all of ubuntu)
<HiDeHo> used to that in Mint
<HiDeHo> really
<HiDeHo> ok
<HiDeHo> i see an app software updater
<OvenWerks> I am not sure what the answer to that is. I don't seem to get messages poping up telling there are updates any more.
<OvenWerks> Ya, that is what I use.
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, is it ok to run software updater app
<HiDeHo> in mint it has a shield app in the panel runningn to show when things need updating.
<OvenWerks> studio used to as well.
<OvenWerks> hey there is a new gimp...
<HiDeHo> ok looks like that is not setup darn it.
<HiDeHo> yes lol just saw that and ubuntu update
<HiDeHo> i find gimp to complex. i like picasa but that is eol for linux
<OvenWerks> Also a bunch of boost and c++ stuff :P
<HiDeHo> sad :(
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks: I found why I didn't go with Liblo: According to http://stackoverflow.com/a/27545949/447830
<HiDeHo> dont have boost and C++ here
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks: Liblo is a bit harder to get working on MS Windows because it supports only POSIX threads (pthreads) but not the native win32 thread API, so you need an emulation library
<HiDeHo> OvenWerks, is there any pannel extra plugins packs.
<OvenWerks> ubuntourist: I am not sure how Ardour deals with That.
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: I think so. I have weather going here.
<HiDeHo> no there is no extras panel app for xfce4-panel not in 16.04 anyway
<ubuntourist> OvenWerks: In any case, my query is now on the LAD mailing list. We shall see.
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: xfce4-equake-plugin
<HiDeHo> oh
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: open synaptic and search xfce
<HiDeHo> there used to be a meta package containing all the extra plugins for xfce4-panel
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: xfce4-goodies.
<OvenWerks> maybe that has too much
<OvenWerks> HiDeHo: Ya, I think that is the one
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-06
<unicornjedi> hello. I am coming from kxstudio and I am test driving the ubuntustudio OS. what are some things I should check out for music production on here?
<Darks3id> hello
<Jt_> Hi
<Jt_> What's everyone favorite Open Source video editor? I can't stay away from kdenlive
<fantom> Hi all. Tell me how to configure auto logon?
<cub> fantom: perhaps http://askubuntu.com/questions/530072/how-to-auto-login-in-xubuntu works?
<fantom> I'm from Russia and very bad know English. I have a lightdm folder are only two files that lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf and users.conf.
<cub> fantom: the second answer on the page was a graphic solution. maybe a bit easier?
<fantom> I have no settings in the Users and Groups which package to install for that to show up?
<cub> I though that would be default. Unfortunately I can't check myself as I'm on a work computer with Windows ...
<fantom> How long are you going home?
<fantom> Everything was solved, installed the package, users-manager and appeared setting up accounts and auto login.
<fantom> Всем спасибо, все свободны!
<dabblers-buffet> Hello, I have an issue here with Ubuntu Studio. Whenever I leave my computer alone for a while, and I come back to it, I see that my monitor went into power savings mode. I try to move the mouse and press some keys on the keyboard, and my monitor does not display the desktop at all, it will display only if I go into a TTY via Ctrl+Alt and any of the F keys.
<dabblers-buffet> And I would have to type in "startx" to get it working again.
<dabblers-buffet> This issue also happens in suspend mode as well when waking up the computer.
<OvenWerks> dabblers-buffet: Hmm, My first thought on that would be video driver.
<OvenWerks>  I do not have that here.
<dabblers-buffet> No, because I don't have that issue on Linux Mint.
<OvenWerks> monitors power down and mouse move wakes just fine.
<dabblers-buffet> I wonder if that issue could have happened before I updated my system.
<OvenWerks> minit is older. I am assuming Studio 16.04 against the latest Mint with will be based on an older ubuntu set of repos.
<dabblers-buffet> I know Mint is older, that's why I came on to Ubuntu Studio, because I dabble in multimedia stuff as well, plus I have preset up to date packages too.
<OvenWerks> 16.04 ubuntu (not just studio) has switched over to systemd... but I think it is possible to boot to use upstart as well.
<dabblers-buffet> The latest version of Mint is based on 16.04.
<dabblers-buffet> Although they are usually behind in the Ubuntu releases when it comes to the LTS ones.
<dabblers-buffet> Never usually stay up to date with the LTS ones.
<OvenWerks> The grub menu should show up with other options as a submenu and last time I looked there was an upstart option. Do you see that? (may have to hit shift while booting for the grub menu to show.)
<dabblers-buffet> I can't check now.
<dabblers-buffet> I'll try that when I restart my computer.
<dabblers-buffet> Later.
<dabblers-buffet> What's this upstart option?
<OvenWerks> Mint may have chosen not to allow systemd boot. We just used whtever xubuntu is doing.
<OvenWerks> when linux starts it runs "init" (I think) which used to run sysv init. A number of years ago ubuntu switched to upstart which does the same thing but faster because it is paralel.
<Unit193> In short though, I'd not recommend using the 'upstart' option.
<OvenWerks> lately the whole linux world including debian has switched to systemd which is also a startup system
<OvenWerks> Unit193: That would be my guess too... any other ideas?
<Unit193> OvenWerks: Ideas?
<OvenWerks> on what may be the problem with not waking from sleep or powering up monitors.
<dabblers-buffet> I didn't get this issue on Mint, but to note I was running on 14.04.
 * OvenWerks uses intel onboard graphics which tend to "just work" if not be blazing fast...
<OvenWerks> dabblers-buffet: the big difference from 14.04 (aside from kernel version) is the change from upstart to systemd.
<dabblers-buffet> So 16.04 runs on systemd while 14.04 runs on upstart?
<OvenWerks> I am not aware of any xfce bugs with power management in the monitor so I would expect something with video driver.
<OvenWerks> dabblers-buffet: yes.
<dabblers-buffet> That could be one problem.
<dabblers-buffet> How long is Ubuntu Studio supported?
<dabblers-buffet> The 14.04 version?
<Unit193> OvenWerks: There's that one, and also check the changelog of..xfce4-settings, I recently uploaded one to yakkety that might fix a blcak screen bug.
<Unit193> OvenWerks: Also, release notes, very important.
<OvenWerks> dabblers-buffet: Ubuntu Studio 14.04 Trusty Tahr LTS will be supported until April 2017
<OvenWerks> dabblers-buffet: as above, make sure the sw is up to date
<dabblers-buffet> Yes, I did check that.
<dabblers-buffet> I ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure if up dating is enough or if the settings file in your home directory would hold old settings.
<dabblers-buffet> I just found this here.
<dabblers-buffet> Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power (1259339). You can try running xrandr, which has worked as a problem-free workaround for some users. Alternatively, to restore a working desktop go to TTY1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and restart lightdm with sudo service lightdm restart. NOTE: You will lose all unsaved work in progress! It appears that all instances of this bug so far are caused by suspending by closing
<dabblers-buffet> the laptop lid - suspending from the logout dialog works to the best of our knowledge.
<dabblers-buffet> This is from the Trusty Tahr Release notes on Ubuntu's website.
<OvenWerks> fun...
<OvenWerks> so instead of restarting x run xrandr then c/a/F7 back to GUI
<OvenWerks> I thought xfce4 power manager just ran xset. I guess not.
<dabblers-buffet> I'll try that.
<dabblers-buffet> But it also said as an alternative, to restart lightdm as well.
<OvenWerks> starting lightdm looses your work if it is not saved
<dabblers-buffet> I know.
<OvenWerks> if you can see what you are typing in the VT then just c/a/f7 should work.
<dabblers-buffet> VT?
<OvenWerks> virtual terminal.
<OvenWerks> where you go with c/a/F1
<dabblers-buffet> Oh.
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-07
<fantom> Всем привет!
<CDPark> Good moro Morning.
<CDPark> Good moro Morning.
<CDPark> This needs to be updated: https://ubuntustudio.org/category/news/release-notes/
<CDPark> danwe: Good moring.
<danwe> CDPpark: Good Morning
<CDPark> likevinyl: good Morning.
<fantom> Привет привет!
<CDPark> Вы говорите по-английски тоже?
<fantom> Я? Только через переводчик Гугл или Яндекс. А вы по русски говорить?
<dabblers-buffet> Hey everyone.
<dabblers-buffet> Hi OvenWerks, are you active right now? I wanted to make an update to that issue.
<Asathoor> join #Debian
<Asathoor> I had some problems with wifi and Linux Mint. Changed  to U- Studio. Works like a charm.
<Asathoor> bye
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-08
<studio-user555> Hi i need help my webcam is zoomed in and i can't zoom out cause there is litterally no option please help
<studio-user555>  Hi i need help my webcam is zoomed in and i can't zoom out cause there is litterally no option please help
<bluebirch> Hi guys.
<bluebirch> Just installed 16.04. Installed 'ubuntu-desktop' package to get Unity. Created new user, logged in with Studio session (xfce4), but xfce4-panel refuses to start.
<bluebirch> Logging in with Ubuntu session works, though. Obviously ubuntu-desktop (and its packages) breaks the xfce4-session with ubuntu studio...
<layton> First time here please direct my activity.  Trying it seems with great regularity to try and get a working version of studash of the 16.04 file? if so how?
<layton> * working version of Ubutu Studio
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-10
<ubuntu-studio> hi can any1 help me plz, i want to install my ubuntu disc onto my lapto , i have tryd to already on my own, stupidly i uninstalld my current server which was windows 8, i seem to hae wiped it totally of my latop , n indoin so cant turn my laptop on an get my preprogrammed stuff up , an can only use my laptop by usin my disc if i wanna use internet, how can i just install my disc onto the latop without havin to constant
<ubuntu-studio> ly load my disc up, help plz
<sat-buddhi> hi
<sat-buddhi> I've had a problem with installing 16.04 LTS
<sat-buddhi> the screen goes black and I can't see the interface
<sat-buddhi> it's the first time that i had this kind of error
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-03
<prodV> hello
<L00P3X> GoodEvening #ubuntustudio
<L00P3X> one question guis.. is timidity something you can use in ardour? seems not to work whit jack as i supposed too and plays back a midi track as it would be a song.. would import some midis over ardour and let timidity assign to every track his instrument..
<L00P3X> or maybe use qtractor for this purpose.. but i get no sound anyway :|
<L00P3X> in other word.. i do not get timidity workin in qtractor.. ask myself if even possible over ardour
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: use Fuid Synth (a-Fuid Synth in Ardour) it uses the same sound fonts.
<L00P3X> is it the one named A-fluidsynt?
<OvenWerks> Could be, I have Ardour 5.10.something (git) so things may have changed. Calf fuid synth is usable too... but should be used with the generic GUI if possible to avoid crashes. (try and see I guess)
<OvenWerks> Calf fluid synth opens ok for me.
<L00P3X> i had problems whit resolution on ardour 5.10.. i'm on ardour 5 right now.. and calf is no go ^^..
<L00P3X> and for a strange reason i do even get no sound.. i maybe have to reboot.. will let you know how it works for me.. ThankYouAllotOwen
<L00P3X> OwenWerks, i maybe need to say where the sf2 files are located? could hear sound befor import whit renoablesynt.. fluidsynt give out no sound and do not allows play as i import.. even adding a new track results in no sound :\
<L00P3X> ovenWerks, but get sound out of ardour whit zynaddsubfx.. ardour do not plaback as i import whit a missing sf2 for a-fluidsynt
<L00P3X> hehe.. wrote the name wrong again
<OvenWerks> I found them in /usr/share/sounds/sf2/
<L00P3X> just found it in the exact same moment ^^.. FluidR3_GM.sf2 the only i have
<OvenWerks> http://www.bandshed.net/sounds/
<OvenWerks>  Nope thats just drums, I thought he had more
<OvenWerks> http://rkhive.com/synth.html
<OvenWerks> http://next.warbeats.com/file-area/soundfonts/
<OvenWerks> anyway, google free soundfonts sf2
<L00P3X> Ovenweks, I just go trough the nord pole of freezes taking from the valley of hard reboot to only hope that you have not leave as alone in desperation.. xD i have made a zip file for you if you wanna listen what ardour gave me as output and timidity also.. whit the midi file..
<L00P3X> i have to use qtractor for shure to use midi data as leaning tool.. and uuuuuh!! such nice repositorys there! so much horns :O
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, take this as little present from me.. hope you will need it.. and who wanna take them too.. https://www.reddit.com/r/edmproduction/comments/1yt8gi/all_of_the_philharmonic_orchestras_free_sample/
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-05
<studio-user083> quit
<L00P3X> GoodEvening #ubuntustudio
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, You belive i had no idea abou sf2? i used to take samples from PhilharmonicOrchestra or others to make soundfonts out.. my microkorg just falld in love like never whit this
<L00P3X> if a screen open's out of screen from bottom to top.. how did I should be able to move or close them!!! it's a plug in so it do not appears on program list
<Haposai> Hello
<Haposai> speak Spanish
<Haposai> ?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Haposai> ubottu. Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Haposai> #ubuntu-es
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-06
<EleanorEllis> Does anyone know if the M-Audio Delta 1010 sound module is compatible with ALSA? It has 8 inputs and 8 outputs
<L00P3X> GoodEvening #ubuntustudio
<L00P3X> someone know a nice metronome whit nice sound for linux :\ no jack.. simple metronome
<mbeierl> Hey good folks!  I've got a fairly new, clean installation of Ubuntu studio 16.04.2 (Xenial) and just tried MuseScore and the midi output for the first time.  For some reason the midi output sounds like it's being run through a distortion patch.  Extremely fuzzy.  Any hints?
<mbeierl> Switched to jack output and it's fixed.  Probably just a pulseaudio thing
<L00P4X> is there some way to have indipendent patterns on hydrogen? I mean.. i would make a 8 bar intro and work along whit 16 bar.. or simply use 2 different drumkits for pattern :\
<L00P4X> will see tomorrow :\
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-07
<studio-user105> Hello everyone, I'm new to ubuntustudio and I'm so amazed by its wonderful features and lightweight design.
<L00P3X> GoodEvening
<L00P3X> i can't.. and i can't record midi data from hydrogen over ardour.. what i can is play the drums from the keyboard and see a peak over ardour.. but no actual recording.. would someone be so nice and explain me how to connect jack? a2j is enabled
<yorwos>  /msg NickServ identify malakies22
<yorwos> dam
<Unit193> "Oops"
<MaynardWaters>  lool
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-09
<sirriffsalothp> Anyone seen zequence these days..?
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: not for some time, I see him in #ardour once in a while.
<Unit193> I'm still here.
<sirriffsalothp> Unit193: oh, why a new alias? :O
<Unit193> I'm not zequence,
<Unit193> I've been Unit193 since 2007.
<sirriffsalothp> Lol
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: any idea where he's run off to? :(
<OvenWerks> longer than I have been around for sure
<Unit193> Idle for the past 6 days.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: you have to ask him. Look in some of the audio groups.
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: I have no idea where he might be at..
<OvenWerks> try #lad
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: there he was.. I'll be damned. Thanks
<L00P3X> PleaseHelp. My Ardour Session do not open anymore!.. i used to add DrMrSampler Instrument to a track and was listening some sounds and had a crash.. no problem i opened ardour again and used to recover crash data.. tryed again.. opened DrMrSamples, used to hear some sounds and had a crash again! now i do not had a crash report.. ardour refuses to open the session and after NoPliginMode it do not open even if i removed the plugin.. D=
<L00P3X> i used to save it as another session and deleted every plug in on it.. now it opened again.. :\.. i'm happy not all was lost
<sirriffsalothp_> L00P3X: ask in #ardour for this :)
<L00P3X> sirriffsalothp_, we all hope not again =D had could resolve by deleting every plugin inna session copy..
<sirriffsalothp_> L00P3X: yeah, sometimes one is forced to such cumbersome solutions, glad it worked out. But in the future it behooves all of us if you ask in the right channel :)
<L00P3X> sirriffsalothp_, Yes, #ardour would know what to do..
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-02
<ardepedra> Hi there. I've been using Linux for about 8 years and although I've done a lot of academic work on it, I had not yet tried to do serious audio work. Then I thought I'd give Ubuntu studio a go and saw that the devs are in need of help for maintaining the distribution, so I decided to offer my time. I can't code, but I know my way around computers, so I can test things and maybe can help with docume
<ardepedra> ntation.
<studio-user813> join
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-03
<allandianga> algum br aqui
<allandianga> ?
<allandianga> hello guys, Im want to set the winkey in ubuntu studio to open menu
<allandianga> but when I try to set with tutorials for ubuntu, dont work...
<OvenWerks> Try lloking up xfce for that. I think in the settings menu.
<krytarik> It won't work anyway though.
<OvenWerks> settings manager->Keyboard->application Shortcuts
<OvenWerks> not sure if that has menu opening.
<OvenWerks> It is set to Alt+F1 by default
<OvenWerks> I can't try that on this keyboard as it has no win key... it is too old
<allandianga> open the popup.. but its useful too
<OvenWerks> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/keyboard shows a bit.
<OvenWerks> I should, but don't use shortcuts very much, so I am not a great help...
<allandianga> thanks guys.. Im happy with popup. If Trade the xfce panel, this shortcut works fine too
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-04
<studio-user677> Hello! My Ubuntu Studio 16.04LTS try to start desktop and then freezes: Time in clock indicator stops running and grey desktop without wallpaper shows up. Mouse cursor is available and responsive but clicking is not. This happened after Software Update.
<studio-user677> Can someone please try and help how to undo those software updates which i suspect broke something. I used program called "Software" and there was some part that stated that updates were available for "system stability, security and performance". I regret now for not using the synaptic package manager, which has never been a problem!
<studio-user677> Even telling me how to search web and get results for this exact problem would be appreciated.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user677: Sounds like something might be wrong with the Xfce desktop. For those issues, I highly recommend joining #xubuntu to see if anyone there can help.
<studio-user677> Eickmeyer: Thank you for you suggestion.
<studio-user677> *your
<studio-user667> #xubuntu
<OvenWerks> studio-user667: have you tried <ctl><alt>F2 from 6the login screen? Then sudo apt-get -f install (or is it sudo apt-get install -f)
<OvenWerks> If you get that far, then sudo apt-get update
<OvenWerks> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OvenWerks> Just in case there is something that did not get updated properly
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-05
<rodanovertokyo> I'm hoping someone can help me, I'm new to linux and Ubuntu. I have been trying for a weel to get audio in and out of my deskptop both through my MAudio MTrack Pus USB interface, and through the default sound card with no luck. Although for a brief time I did have PulseAudio playing back through my USB device, I could never get recording from the mic pres to work. Now I can't even get Pulse to start. I have installed K
<OvenWerks> umm things are cut off at "I have installed K
<OvenWerks> What you have shown so far shouold be a "just works" kind of thng.
<rodanovertokyo> '
<rodanovertokyo> "i have kxstudio tools installed. using cadence, etc." yes it should just work but it doesnt. it sees my maudio but it doesnt showll the ins and out correctly, identifying them as analogue
<rodanovertokyo> or digital etc
<rodanovertokyo> it also does not show amy signal at the unputs when i am passing audio from my mic pres to the
<rodanovertokyo> "default system capture" nputs
<OvenWerks> cadence will not allow pulse to work as designed. Cadence expects jack to run all the time.
<OvenWerks> If jack is running then only one audio device will work at a time.
<rodanovertokyo> alsa seems to insist on defaulting to mu built in audio card even when i set the default in
<rodanovertokyo> jack and/or pulke to my maudio
<rodanovertokyo> *pulse
<OvenWerks> Are you using the same device for both input and output?
<rodanovertokyo> yes
<OvenWerks> good
<rodanovertokyo> also I have the jack to pulse bus enable
<rodanovertokyo> that doesn't work?
<OvenWerks> the pulse jack bridge works fine normally.
<rodanovertokyo> well I think I should tart from scatch with some clear instruction on how to configure things to work
<OvenWerks> I think you need to have your devices working before adding cadence to things
<rodanovertokyo> ok
<rodanovertokyo> whats my first step
<OvenWerks> cadence can work very well but it is helpful to know what is what first and what cadence is doing
<rodanovertokyo> cool
<rodanovertokyo> should I do a fresh install and start clean?
<OvenWerks> I do not know if just removing cadence will make pulse just work
<rodanovertokyo> I dont have anything that I need to save
<rodanovertokyo> I'm cool with booting from the usb drive and reinstalling Ubunut Sutido 18.4
<rodanovertokyo> than maybe you could tell me what to do from there?
<OvenWerks> I would be willing to do so... but maybe not tonight. It is getting late here.
<rodanovertokyo> sure I'll ge t a fresh install and we could chat tomorrow after it's ready for next steps
<OvenWerks> ok.
<yorwos> When i want to cleanup my system i format all my partitions except /home from live-cd installation, use same username pwd and then reinstall any programs. Can i do this without experiencing problems to install 18.04 instead of my 16.04 ? Or should i do something like dist upgrade to get home sorted out for 18.04 ?
<yorwos> and format after
<yorwos> my inst media is ub.studio 16.04.2 (i have downloaded 16.04.4 also though)
 * vlt is pretty sure dist-upgrade doesn’t touch /home/ at all.
<OvenWerks> (or upgrade from one version to the next)
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-06
<studio-user862> I uninstalled python* to fix one issue, resinstalled python, and reinstalled the ubuntustudio packages.  After reinstalling, I rebooted with the default Ubuntu desktop.  How do I restore my Ubuntu desktop?
<studio-user862> I meant to ask, How do I restore my Ubuntu Studio 16.04.02 desktop?  It is no longer using the original window manager, but working fine otherwise.
<OvenWerks> Have you tried selecting a different type of login on the display manager? (login page)
<OvenWerks> which window manager is being shown?
<OvenWerks> What differences are you seeing?
<studio-user862> I don't see any additional options for the window manager at login.  Previously I did see a selection.
<OvenWerks> ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<OvenWerks> Type the above in aterminal, you should see two files
<studio-user862> The differences are with the UI.  One sec.
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio.desktop  xfce.desktop
<studio-user862> I just have ubuntu.desktop...
<OvenWerks> I see so does that mean you have installed ubuntu then put ubuntustudio metas on top of that?
<OvenWerks> if you type in ls /etc/xdg/  do you see xdg-ubuntustudio and xfce4 subdirectories?
<studio-user862> I installed UbuntuStudio, installed a deep learning toolkit from source which corrupted my python install, fixed that by purging python and reinstalling python.
<studio-user862> Everything is great, but I believe the xfce.desktop is missing.
<OvenWerks> it seems that way
<studio-user862> I see an xfce4 directory there, but no ubuntustudio directory.
<OvenWerks> Ya it seems some things have been cleaned out
<OvenWerks> maybe reinstall ubuntustudio-desktop and ubuntustudio-desktop-core.
<studio-user862> I believe I tried the first step, but not the second.  Let me try.  Give me a couple minutes.
<OvenWerks> you may need to add the --reinstall option to make it work.
<studio-user862> apt-get ubuntustudio-desktop --reinstall
<studio-user862> :D
<OvenWerks> apt-get --reinstall install packages
<studio-user862> ok, reinstalled.
<OvenWerks> does that add anything to ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<OvenWerks> also, is dmesg showing any seek errors?
<studio-user862> checking...
<studio-user862> ls -> ubuntu.desktop  ubuntustudio.desktop  xfce.desktop
<studio-user862> no disk errors.
<OvenWerks> cool, that looks right
<OvenWerks> removing python probably also removed anything that depended on python
<studio-user862> so, before I reboot, do I need to set anything else?
<OvenWerks> have you put in ubuntustudio-look ubuntustudio-default-settings?
<OvenWerks> I am trying to remeber what the whole group is
<OvenWerks> I use synaptic as my install gui
<OvenWerks> then search ubuntustudio
<OvenWerks> you don't need -lightdm-theme it appears
<OvenWerks> or the slideshow
<OvenWerks> or -live
<studio-user862> Okay, what do I need to install?
<studio-user862> Are those packages or a config  I need to set?
<OvenWerks> all the other ubuntustudio-* except thethree above.
<OvenWerks> also does ls /boot still show the lowlatency kernel?
<OvenWerks> or I should ask also does it show any generic kernels?
<OvenWerks>  :)
<studio-user862> I reinstalled the low-latency dependencies after I fixed python.
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> just as a general thing I wuld never use the menu item "Software" AKA the gnome software installer. It does not tell you when it has to remove something you already have installed to install what you are installing. synaptic is much better.
<studio-user862> Okay, rebooting...
<OvenWerks> k
<studio-user010> @OvenWerks it Werked!
<OvenWerks> Glad you are back in bussiness
<studio-user010> I was able to select Ubuntu Studio Session again and my last session showed up.  Thanks.
<OvenWerks> YW
<studio-user010> I am going to make a script to restore my session in case this happens again.
<OvenWerks> I hope it never does.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-07
<studio-user601> hello
<studio-user601> so, should I switch from ubuntu desktop to ubuntu studio?
<studio-user601> tested it out without installing... seems pretty good
<Ericray> hi, hoping someone can help me recover my ardour 5 code
<Ericray> i paid with a gift card, so i cant see the codem but i have the reciept
<Ericray> assuming this is the ...ehhh equivilent of that sort of customer service lol
<studio-user725> hello?
<studio-user725> I'm triyng to installe ubuntu studio but I get a bug with a loop on user/password when loging once installed
<studio-user725> I do write my user's name and password correctly but after clicking ENTER it blinks and goes again to the same pass page asking again and again..
<studio-user725> any advices? sugestions wellcomed
<Gmod12> press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see if you can login that way
<studio-user725> I've tried it yet, but nothing happens.. looking for some answers ond documentation page
<studio-user725> kinda difficult for me, not used to console commands, but I hope I'll be able to copy (if I find the way to open a console when I'm on the user/pass page...
<Zardozo_> have Xenial, somehere along the way i lost the mulimeda apps off the appmenu. they are still here if i serch for them
<Zardozo_> how do i restore or fix this?
<OvenWerks> have you used a menu editor?
<Zardozo_> wish i coulshow screen grab
<Zardozo_> it shows the missing categories but the dont show in app menu
<OvenWerks> both main menu editors almode and libremenu have that kind of problem
<Zardozo_> and the launchers arent there just categories
<OvenWerks> the screen shot applet lets you upload directly to Imgur
<Zardozo_> sucess! mainmenu fixed it
<Zardozo_> woot!
<Zardozo_> yeah libre menu is the suck
<OvenWerks> libremenu uses xfce's default menu file rather than the one that is actually being used...
<Zardozo_> ah ok
<OvenWerks> xfce's menu config file is broken
<studio-user512> Bonjour
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-08
<studio-user050> join
<infinitux>  I installed kxstudio repositories and love the apps that are in them, but I'm finding they have a lot of conflicts or missing prerequisites. I'd like to have them all work fluidly on my ubuntustudio 18.04 system
<OvenWerks> infinitux: there are some difficulties with cadence in particular when used with Studio.
<OvenWerks> Studio tries to work well for graphics creation as well as just audio and cadence causes trouble with desktop audio when jack is not running.
<infinitux> OvenWerks: thank you for your reply
<infinitux> OvenWerks: any suggestions for an alternative?
<OvenWerks> our new ubuntustudio-controls https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-01
<OerHeks> i think to the root of your Home folder, or ~/Downloads?
<wlan2> I am having a problem with HiDPI, or maybe I should rather say without.
<wlan2> I'm on 18.04.2. How can I collect relevant information?
<wlan2> It's like, not even krita is scaling now.
<Jason17> Hi, everyone..
<Jason17> For instance, I am having troubles with Shared_Folders that is not being recognized by Ubuntu 19 studio, running under VirtualBox 15_26.. If anyone could send my some WA I apreciate.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-03
<drmacro> Trying to figure what I did and if xfce is where I need to fix it. Ubuntustudio 19.04 on a laptop with the internal LCD and 2 hdmi ports. Somehow I messed with desktop config to the point that the login screen only shows up on one of the hdmi ports. If I type in the password blind after boot (the lcd screen is blank and the monitor is not plugged in) the login completes and shows up on the laptop screen as it should. Is there a set
<drmacro> ting in xfce that controls this, if so, where/what is it?
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: That's lightdm that does that, and I have never been able to figure out how to make it mirror displays (and, tbh, I haven't tried).
<drmacro> Eickmeyer: I've now figured out that it is lightdm...but, I don't know how I changed it, can't find any lightdm doc that even mentions settings for monitor ports...I just want to put it back. :-(
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: Yeah, I have no idea. We don't develop lightdm here.
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: The only thing I found was this: https://openschoolsolutions.org/mirror-screens-automatically-hdmi/
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Would you recommend  19.04 for showcasing or training new people on all the FOSS graphics/media packages, or stay with 18.04lts?
<drmacro> Eickmeyer: I skimmed that, I'll go back and have a closer look after lunch. But, it seems to be setting up udev to handle plug/unplug. Since I don't have it plugged in at boot...not sure.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [Would you recommend  19.04 for showcasing or training new people on all the FOSS …], 19.04 has the latest stuff out-of-the-box, but 18.04 doesn't update very much (for Ubuntu Studio, it's not LTS unless you add the Ubuntu Studio Backports). It really depends on if you want to upgrade it every 6 months or not. If GIMP is s
<studiobot> omething you need, 19.04 is what I'd recommend since it has the newer GIMP 2.10 (18.04 is stuck at 2.8 for various reasons).
<studiobot> <designbybeck> very good point @Eickmeyer , that is what I lean towards as well as far as showcasing at least. I want them to see the latest tools and at least start playing with it.
<drmacro> studiobot: FWIW, the laptop that I'm talking about is to be used in a teaching recording studio. I chose to use 19.04.
<drmacro> I would also note, and wonder why...apparently UBS 19.04 installs the latest version of Ardour, but, chooses to use non-standard (with respect to Ardour) install directories. Anybody know why?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: I'm speculating, but the version downloadable directly from Ardour installs in /opt ? That isn't standard for packaged software (like found in Ubuntu Studio's default install), so it goes into the standard directory by UNIX standards.
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: That said, there is no difference in terms of code.
<drmacro> Eickmeyer: Yes, the /opt directory. I assume Paul & co. have reasons for using the /opt over the packaging standard?
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: It's standard practice for any self-packaged software (not packaged by the operating system developers) to install into /opt. Google Chrome does the same.
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: This explains the directory structure: https://www.howtogeek.com/117435/htg-explains-the-linux-directory-structure-explained/
<drmacro> Eickmeyer: Ok, thinks, I get the structure (I started in Unix...I'm BT (Before Torvalds ;-)) ), I'm just not up on the distro packaging, developer install, etc.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-04
<gommer> yepe
<len_ovns> With regard to the directory used by Ardour for install vs distro install.
<len_ovns> Ga! internet connect here is slow.... latency is worse than being on the moon!
<len_ovns> huh, everything I wrote last time didn`t get here.
<len_ovns> Ardour from distro should be in /usr Ardour that is built locally should be in /usr/local/
<len_ovns> I am not sure what made it through
<len_ovns> Ardour from Ardour.org is in /opt because it contains copies of system libs and so keeps them separate
<len_ovns> Ardour also keeps it's executable as a different name so that the distro version and the ardour.org version can reside on the same system and both will still work as intended.
<len_ovns> Eickmeyer: FYI ^^^ My wifi keep ping time out
<Eickmeyer> len_ovns: Ok
<len_ovns>  don'know what has made it throiugh and what has not
<Eickmeyer> Well, that's what I tought, really.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-05
<len_ovns> Eickmeyer: looks like it all made it through that time. I got lucky
<len_ovns> lets see if I can get into my server
<OvenWerks> got into my server... . A text connection really shows the latency.
<OvenWerks> Because the host has to echo each chractter
<OvenWerks> To the moon and back would be quicker
<OvenWerks> I have lag of as much as 2 minutes... well longer
<OvenWerks> it is not as noticable with web based stuff as the editing is local and then the whole page is sent. With text and a busy wifi AP, each char has to wait for no colisions.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Got your info from earlier. :)
<jackfruit> anyone using ubuntu studio for youtube channel editing?
<mtf8> hello
<mtf8> can anyone tell me what theme is used in the latest version? I made some changes and can't seem to find my way back to where I started from
<M_aD> mtf8: it's if i remember correct it's the materia theme
<mtf8> thanks M_aD
<mtf8> I'm actually (back) in good shape now and am exploring other themes
<mtf8> I'm trying to get https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1267246/ up and running but it's got all these different .xz files. I'm really not sure which of them go in ~/.themes vs. ~/.icons
<Eickmeyer> mtf8: The xz files don't go directly into those directories. My guess is that Nordic, Nordic-bluish-accent, and Nordic-Polar get extracted into their own directories in ~/.themes and the others go into ~/.icons
<mtf8> yea, that's what I'm doing so I end up with ~/.themes/Nordic
<mtf8> it's just the icons and folders packages that seem to do nothing
<mtf8> but I filed an issue in his repo asking the question...
<Eickmeyer> mtf8: Sounds like an incomplete icon package. :/
<mtf8> more like, an incomplete README.md :)
<Eickmeyer> Yep. Poor documentation will do it every time.
 * Eickmeyer is slowly fixing that for Ubuntu Studio as he finds the bad docs
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-06
<studiobot> Rogman was added by: Rogman
<nnn70> Hey
 * OvenWerks wonders what Eickmeyer will do when he actually finds good docs
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I'll probably die of shock.
<studiobot> Rogman was removed by: Rogman
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-07
<studiobot> Rogman was added by: Rogman
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-29
<jkasha> Thx to OvenWerks and TomReyn for helping with my problems.  Not sure what it was, but it's working now. :)
<jkasha> Different question ... anyone know how to set different channels for default output?  I am using Pulseaudio going thru Jack.  For my setup, I need the default audio connections to go to channels 11 & 12 not 1 & 2.  Is there someway to make that persist, with a setting, or maybe a script in the options?  Thx...
<Herzenschein[m]> Hello, just came by to to mention an issue with the website
<Herzenschein[m]> Where should I report this? Here?
<Eickmeyer> Herzenschein[m]: If you're mentioning the http/https issue, it's beyond our control as Canonical hosts the site, there's an open ticket.
<Herzenschein[m]> Yeah, it was precisely that, alright :)
<Herzenschein[m]> Thanks Eickmeyer
<jkasha> Hi just checking ina gain to see if anyone knows how to make qjackctl assign channels 11 & 12 to main audio outs, by default, instead of defaulting to channels 1 & 2?  Is there a script I can add somewhere to do this, so I don't have to do it manually after launch?  Thx!
<OvenWerks> jkasha: for pulse, using ubuntustudio-controls instead of qjackctl will do that. For any jack client it is up to each individual application.
<OvenWerks> it would be possible to set up jack_plumbing (jack-plumbing?) to switch any new connection to 1/2 to 11/12
<OvenWerks> or create a python script to do that. The only problem would be if you actually wanted to use 1/2 for some other use :)
<jkasha> Thx.  I'lll try with Ubuntustudio-controls.  It's probably in Carla, right?  or something else?
<OvenWerks> in controls itself
<jkasha> thx!
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-30
<mutus_sonus> buonasera a tutti
<mutus_sonus> volevo chiedere un aiuto...vorrei installare ubuntu studio sul mio vecchio macbook pro 13-inch early2011 2,7 Ghz Intel Core i7
<mutus_sonus> 8gb di Ram
<mutus_sonus> ho scaricato l'iso e adesso devo creare l'installer tramite chiavetta USB
<mutus_sonus> chi mi può indirizzare su qualche tutorial/ video?
<mutus_sonus> non mi interessa emulazione,
<mutus_sonus> grazie in anticipo a chi mi aiuterà
<OvenWerks> ???
<oerheks> Italian friend.
 * OvenWerks has a hard time with languages... even the language his wife has
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-01
<wingedrhino> Is there an opensource midi based piano/keyboard tutor app?
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: maybe ask on #opensourcemusicians or #lau
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: have you looked at pianobooster?
<OvenWerks> minuet seems more general music knowledge
<OvenWerks> nootka may help
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: there are others but those above are available from ubuntu repos. If you feel one is particularily batter than the others I think we would be intersted in knowing which.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-02
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks: everything I see seems to be to improve your skills when you already know some piano or musical notation. Haven't really come across an app that you can ask someone with a midi controller to use and figure out piano on their own!
<wingedrhino> But yes I should ask around a little more.
<OvenWerks> I can imagine. Been playing for 50 years... I know what the notes mean... but sight read? Not a chance. Somethingabout being dyslexic
<Guest47319> good morning
<Guest47319> I am running ubuntu studio 20.04 and have 2 hard drives my 2nd drive keeps going into ro read only not sure if whole drive or just files on drive
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-04
<AppAraat[m]> hello, I'm trying to watch a movie over a HDMI display, and in ubuntustudio-controls, in Jack Master Device I chose 0, 1 and 2. Even tried restarting JACK for every choice. Yet I can't seem to get audio coming through the HDMI display.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: for hdmi you will need to set the buffer size to 4096
<OvenWerks> hdmi is high latency
<AppAraat[m]> hmm ok now the HDMI is not even showing up in `qjackctl` interfaces...
<OvenWerks> Does it show with aplay -l
<OvenWerks> Fir that matter turn jack off and use pulse
<AppAraat[m]> Ok, so I completely disabled JACK and went with PA only. Selected output there and that seemed to do the trick.
<OvenWerks> good
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-05
<mecy> hi folks
<mecy> what's up?
